# Living alone during the pandemic and dealing with the isolation.



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi @pip48 , welcome to the forum!  I am still working as a nurse so once I get home on workdays I am glad to be isolated after a busy day lol.  However, the weekends tend to be rather barren.  I'm trying to work at a creative solution but part of the problem (I have noticed for myself, anyway) is that with all the conflict and contentiousness in the country + work + struggles within my family +++, I find my ability to concentrate on much of anything is very low.  I think one thing I am going to start doing is listen to more classical music to ramp my concentration back up.  I do enjoy playing on-line scrabble.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


Welcome, Pip. Your routine sounds almost like mine. Early July I started going out for groceries and a trip to Walmart for various items. The numbers in my state (CT) have greatly improved, but we still need masks and caution. Lately I have been seeing a bit more of family, but at safe distances. 

Yes, it's lonely but I'm almost used to it by now.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Welcome, Pip. Your routine sounds almost like mine. Early July I started going out for groceries and a trip to Walmart for various items. The numbers in my state (CT) have greatly improved, but we still need masks and caution. Lately I have been seeing a bit more of family, but at safe distances.
> 
> Yes, it's lonely but I'm almost used to it by now.
> 
> View attachment 118011


My state (SC) and city is bad, it seems to be getting a little better but not much and they are going to open schools at the end of the month! I fear it is going to get a lot worse when that happens. We did just go from 1800 cases a day to 1200 today, so when I say improvement that is what I mean.  If what they say about our case numbers being 10 times what is showing, and I think that they are, then 20% of the population of our state has been infected.  I have quit my part time job.  I just couldn't go back under the circumstances. 

 I play games on my phone, read, and do online crossword puzzles but there are days that I don't even get dressed! What is the point?


----------



## Ceege (Aug 14, 2020)

We are all pretty much in the same situation.  I do get out a few times a week, though, for groceries and other things.  I'm very careful.  I sterilize my hands before I go into the store, again before I approach the check-outs, and again when I get back into the car.  I wear a mask, of course.  And I wash my hands with soap and water when I get home.  I see this as my way of life at least until there is a vaccine and it's been tested.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2020)

@pip48 "What is the point?" 
Well, if there is no point, why not actually see, touch, and hold your family?  Why not be a bit bolder and try to live as normally as possible while still wearing your mask and being socially distant with strangers, not the people you love.  What are you protecting if there is no point?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2020)

I understand SC has been hit pretty hard, but sounds like maybe you're on the down side now. 

I have to take my dog out so I have to get dressed. Otherwise...... but no. We can't cave in!  People just feel better dressed I think.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi Pip48 and glad you joined us


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


Hi there. Welcome. I haven't had too much trouble. I'm an introvert & used to the isolation. But some of it is hard. Not being able to see my family. No hugs. Feeling like home is my new prison. Then when I do go out I feel very anxious about having to be around others & not knowing if they have it & if or when I'll get it and get sick or worse. I have things to keep busy so I'm ok.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hi @pip48 , welcome to the forum!  I am still working as a nurse so once I get home on workdays I am glad to be isolated after a busy day lol.  However, the weekends tend to be rather barren.  I'm trying to work at a creative solution but part of the problem (I have noticed for myself, anyway) is that with all the conflict and contentiousness in the country + work + struggles within my family +++, I find my ability to concentrate on much of anything is very low.  I think one thing I am going to start doing is listen to more classical music to ramp my concentration back up.  I do enjoy playing on-line scrabble.


This is one of the ugliest times that I have ever seen in this country.  No one trusts anything anymore.  Our federal leaders do not inspire confidence in any of our trusted institutions anymore.  This "FAKE NEWS", crazy stuff.  Our regular news medias are the same as they ever where.........if there is fake news it is SOCIAL MEDIA, NOT NEWS MEDIA.  No one should be getting their news from social media!!! The BBC, CNN, ABC, all of the trusted sources for news are still that.  Again, .....federal leaders have propagated distrust in everything.  Sorry state of affairs. I also have trouble focusing. I quit my job today.  I haven't gone to work in 5 months and they finally said they have to have someone to do the work so, I couldn't go back.  I just can't put myself in a building with 100 people, that may or may not be doing all the right things in regard to social distancing, mask etc.  Even if they make them at work, who knows what they do outside of work.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 14, 2020)

I like most of what you say.  The part I disagree with is I'm not afraid of 100 people around me.  Maybe I'm stupid.  Just can't feel the fear.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Hi there. Welcome. I haven't had too much trouble. I'm an introvert & used to the isolation. But some of it is hard. Not being able to see my family. No hugs. Feeling like home is my new prison. Then when I do go out I feel very anxious about having to be around others & not knowing if they have it & if or when I'll get it and get sick or worse. I have things to keep busy so I'm ok.


It is good to hear that I am not alone. I too an beginning to feel like my home is my prison and I get anxious when I have to go out. I think one of the things that bothers me the most is I don't see an end to it all.  At first, it was, something I had to do for awhile, but awhile is beginning to look like forever.  Even a vaccine wouldn't be 100% effective, they are saying if it is 50% we will be lucky. Dr. Fauci said he would be thrilled with 75% efficacy.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I like most of what you say.  The part I disagree with is I'm not afraid of 100 people around me.  Maybe I'm stupid.  Just can't feel the fear.


You are probably better off for it, not feeling the fear, I mean.  If I had children at home to feed and care for, I would probably be braving it, but I don't.  They are making people wear masks in the public areas, but not in their offices. I also work where we cater to a high risk group of people.

My son was exposed at work, where a coworker went to a bar unmasked with friends.  Luckily he doesn't have direct contact with the individual, but he has direct contact with those who are in direct contact.  He didn't get it, thank God.

 I am 72, and lung compromised already, so I suspect that if I were to get it, it would be bad.  And now of course, they are seeing long term effects that are pretty scary.  They had a young man, 3 months after having covid-19 with mild symptoms, go into multiple organ shut down. So, I am fearful of it.  I also live in a state that is having like 1200 to 1800 new cases a day and a city that is a hot spot, chances go up the more the cases around you that you will be exposed. I also live in a state where there are a lot of people that don't believe they have to wear masks.  I would say that the last time I would in the grocery store 25% of the people where not wearing masks.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @pip48 "What is the point?"
> Well, if there is no point, why not actually see, touch, and hold your family?  Why not be a bit bolder and try to live as normally as possible while still wearing your mask and being socially distant with strangers, not the people you love.  What are you protecting if there is no point?


The " what is the point" was about getting dressed everyday.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

pip48 said:


> You are probably better off for it, not feeling the fear, I mean.  If I had children at home to feed and care for, I would probably be braving it, but I don't.  They are making people wear masks in the public areas, but not in their offices. I also work where we cater to a high risk group of people.
> 
> My son was exposed at work, where a coworker went to a bar unmasked with friends.  Luckily he doesn't have direct contact with the individual, but he has direct contact with those who are in direct contact.  He didn't get it, thank God.
> 
> I am 72, and lung compromised already, so I suspect that if I were to get it, it would be bad.  And now of course, they are seeing long term effects that are pretty scary.  They had a young man, 3 months after having covid-19 with mild symptoms, go into multiple organ shut down. So, I am fearful of it.  I also live in a state that is having like 1200 to 1800 new cases a day and a city that is a hot spot, chances go up the more the cases around you that you will be exposed. I also live in a state where there are a lot of people that don't believe they have to wear masks.  I would say that the last time I would in the grocery store 25% of the people where not wearing masks.


I have asthma & COPD & I work in a hospital. I have managed to calm down & deal with the situation at hand because I have no other alternative.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

pip48 said:


> The " what is the point" was about getting dressed everyday.


I am 72, and lung compromised already, so I suspect that if I were to get it, it would be bad. And now of course, they are seeing long term effects that are pretty scary. They had a young man, 3 months after having covid-19 with mild symptoms, go into multiple organ shut down. So, I am fearful of it. I also live in a state that is having like 1200 to 1800 new cases a day and a city that is a hot spot, chances go up the more the cases around you that you will be exposed. I also live in a state where there are a lot of people that don't believe they have to wear masks. I would say that the last time I would in the grocery store 25% of the people where not wearing masks.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have asthma & COPD & I work in a hospital. I have managed to calm down & deal with the situation at hand because I have no other alternative.


If I didn't have a choice, I guess I would have kept working, but I do have a choice.  My son and his wife have no choice they have children, but because they brave the world everyday, I don't have contact with them.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

I can't see my parents because they're in their 70s & their health is lacking. I don't wanna bring it home to them.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 14, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I can't see my parents because they're in their 70s & their health is lacking. I don't wanna bring it home to them.


I am your parents, I am 72 and that is why I don't see my children and grandchildren. I have also had a lobe of my lung removed, and I have COPD


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

Good thing you don't need to be out & about.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2020)

I hear your concerns and can relate to you on the lung problems as I have two nodules on my lungs that are being watched for signs of cancer plus I have diabetes and cirrhosis of the liver and I'm overweight and I vape  which I know I shouldn't but I do.  I worry too much about getting the virus because I live alone and I'm caring for a dog and two birds who are my family and I'm not so worried about dying or being sick but more worried about them and who would care for them.  I live alone, too, and have no family near me to help out.  I've used delivery for many months but just went back to grocery shopping and have been trying to be very cautious even though I saw one guy without a mask and a girl with a mask pulled down to her chin.

It's hard to live this way but it's going to end and a vaccine will be found.  I have hope and faith in that thought.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Aug 15, 2020)

*Bring Out Your Dead: The Great Plague of Yellow Fever in ...*
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/328783.Bring_Out_Your_Dead
"*Bring out your dead*" did not originate as a Monty Python *catch-phrase*. It was an urgent call to clear homes of the *deceased* as the plague swept through cities both in Europe in *America*. This book, by J.H. Powell, details the horrors of the 1793 yellow fever epidemic that descended on Philadelphia, as well as providing fascinating insights into medical and social history.

Bad stuff in 1793, no questions on what's the point? We need to know our history, how
they thought, how they coped.  The survived, that was their goal, that is the point.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

... We have all the same problems  here in the UK that you have over the pond @pip48 ..although the vast majority of restrictions have been lifted, we obviously still have to sterilize hands and wear mask in public areas ( not outside ) , and social distance, after we were in lockdown for 3 months ... the whole vibe of the country has changed now, the world has a very different feel to it ..  there's a sense of people not being relaxed in anything they do away from home now, and we have to try and get over that in the best way we can, or life will be very restrictive indeed..
Glad you found us, hopefully we'll give you a little more purpose to you day


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am your parents, I am 72 and that is why I don't see my children and grandchildren. I have also had a lobe of my lung removed, and I have COPD


Well, you are not my parents, my mother is 95 and dad died a long time ago.  Mother lives in Seattle, WA-talk about a place you really don’t want to be right now.  .  While she is concerned and careful, she still lives her life.  Three aides come and go, she sees family when they show up, she goes out as usual to the doctor.  At her age, of course, she had already started going out less and less.

I am 73 with a great many health issues.  Our state is almost completely open.  I get take out food, go mostly to Lowe’s, Home Depot, grocery, target, the regular places and things.  I won’t eat inside a restaurant or go to movies but otherwise life as normal for me.  See family when they come over.

I wear a mask, recently added goggles, and wash, wash, wash, my hands.  IMO, gear up and go out as necessary and/or needed.  Walks are great.  Or stay in and talk to us, .  Being here will raise your spirits and enrich your soul.  I found us to be a feisty bunch of very interesting opinionated people.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Pip, what can I say that has already been said? I understand your fear and frustration. Hopefully, being here to vent will help ease your worries to a small degree. We are a friendly (and feisty) bunch.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I hear your concerns and can relate to you on the lung problems as I have two nodules on my lungs that are being watched for signs of cancer plus I have diabetes and cirrhosis of the liver and I'm overweight and I vape  which I know I shouldn't but I do.  I worry too much about getting the virus because I live alone and I'm caring for a dog and two birds who are my family and I'm not so worried about dying or being sick but more worried about them and who would care for them.  I live alone, too, and have no family near me to help out.  I've used delivery for many months but just went back to grocery shopping and have been trying to be very cautious even though I saw one guy without a mask and a girl with a mask pulled down to her chin.
> 
> It's hard to live this way but it's going to end and a vaccine will be found.  I have hope and faith in that thought.


I wish that I had your faith in the idea that, " it will all end!".  I can't see an end to it.  Where I live, there are a lot of people out without masks, and it makes it harder for me to go out comfortably.  Our Governor won't do a mask order! He has done it for certain places.  Because there insn't a state mandated order, places like; grocery stores, Walmart, Target, who have mandated masks won't enforce them. So frustrating!


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Pip, what can I say that has already been said? I understand your fear and frustration. Hopefully, being here to vent will help ease your worries to a small degree. We are a friendly (and feisty) bunch.
> 
> View attachment 118082


Thank you for the support.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I wish that I had your faith in the idea that, " it will all end!".  I can't see an end to it.  Where I live, there are a lot of people out without masks, and it makes it harder for me to go out comfortably.  Our Governor won't do a mask order! He has done it for certain places.  Because there insn't a state mandated order, *places like; grocery stores, Walmart, Target, who have mandated masks won't enforce them. So frustrating!*


We had a similar problem here in England , so last week the govt ruled that anyone not wearing a mask in a public place indoors , including public transport, would be fined £100, and then doubled for the second offence, and then doubled again etc.. for any subsequent offence.. 
In Spain they have mandated that  individuals can face up to a 6,000 euro fine for breaking lockdown rules.. and any business which doesn't adhere to the rules, for example Bars which encourage non social distancing face fines of up to 600k..and 5 years closure of their business , believe me that almost every Business in Spain are obeying the rules


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 15, 2020)

In April, I had COVID-19 virus and it attacked my right sphenoid and ethmoid sinuses.  So, for about 7 days I thought my allergies were -causing a full blown sinusitis.  My doctor ordered antibiotics since I'd begun to run a low grade fever.  Well, those meds -threw my immuno-suppressant system into overdrive and my fevers went through the ceiling.  Now, I am 87, have some Emphysema, COPD, Cardiomyopathy and a couple of nodules on both lungs.  I was tested and of course was positive.  My main fear was the proximity to my brain since my sinuses were compromised.  I went through hell for nearly a month and being quarantined meant nothing to me.  I recovered with anti-bodies so they don't even bother to test me anymore since I was negative.  I do live in a senior living facility which is comprised of independent,, assisted and Alzheimer's living, so the state of NJ mandates whether we can go out, etc.  We can visit with family here for 30 minutes with precautions and if we must go out for any reason, as long as we are not gone longer than 2 hours it's ok.  Beyond that and we must quarantine again for 14 days.  Now, I also have a dog and she keeps me company and sane.  My life style has altered tremendously and this has been the worst summer I can ever remember having.  If all this turns out to have been nothing more than a political football or journalistic ploy, I will blow my top.   I have not been in a store in over 6 months nor a restaurant, nor any where else.  But, I am alive, thank God.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We had a similar problem here in England , so last week the govt ruled that anyone not wearing a mask in a public place indoors , including public transport, would be fined £100, and then doubled for the second offence, and then doubled again etc.. for any subsequent offence..
> In Spain they have mandated that  individuals can face up to a 6,000 euro fine for breaking lockdown rules.. and any business which doesn't adhere to the rules, for example Bars which encourage non social distancing face fines of up to 600k..and 5 years closure of their business , believe me that almost every Business in Spain are obeying the rules


Our government is doing a very poor job.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> In April, I had COVID-19 virus and it attacked my right sphenoid and ethmoid sinuses.  So, for about 7 days I thought my allergies were -causing a full blown sinusitis.  My doctor ordered antibiotics since I'd begun to run a low grade fever.  Well, those meds -threw my immuno-suppressant system into overdrive and my fevers went through the ceiling.  Now, I am 87, have some Emphysema, COPD, Cardiomyopathy and a couple of nodules on both lungs.  I was tested and of course was positive.  My main fear was the proximity to my brain since my sinuses were compromised.  I went through hell for nearly a month and being quarantined meant nothing to me.  I recovered with anti-bodies so they don't even bother to test me anymore since I was negative.  I do live in a senior living facility which is comprised of independent,, assisted and Alzheimer's living, so the state of NJ mandates whether we can go out, etc.  We can visit with family here for 30 minutes with precautions and if we must go out for any reason, as long as we are not gone longer than 2 hours it's ok.  Beyond that and we must quarantine again for 14 days.  Now, I also have a dog and she keeps me company and sane.  My life style has altered tremendously and this has been the worst summer I can ever remember having.  If all this turns out to have been nothing more than a political football or journalistic ploy, I will blow my top.   I have not been in a store in over 6 months nor a restaurant, nor any where else.  But, I am alive, thank God.
> View attachment 118084


I think you, of all people, should know this thing is real having been sick with it. But, thank God you survived.  They are now saying that the antibodies only last about 3 months, then you can get it again, so be careful.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> Our government is doing a very poor job.


I meant to say that our government is NOT doing a very good job!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi, Pip, and welcome. This has become the main way (and the safest) for groups of people to interact socially. And one plus is that we are reaching out to each other all over the world, which I find fascinating!

The cautions you are taking are what most reasonable people are doing, though you do go a bit further than I do. We all have our own level of the amount we are willing to risk, to have some semblance of a normal life. Here's what I do:

I go out once a day for a walk, usually alone, sometimes with a friend. Everybody around here wears a mask, so that's not an issue.  The walk is good for me mentally, and gives me a little physical exercise as well. And it requires getting "dressed," at least somewhat.

I occasionally visit one or another of my children for a weekend. We are all healthy and wear masks most of the time anyway.

I don't worry about doctors' offices, though I was a bit nervous about that at first. I've found that they are very stringent, taking everyone's temperature before even letting you get in the door.  They've drastically cut down on the number of patients at one time, so the waiting rooms are nearly, or entirely, empty.  Every piece of equipment gets wiped down constantly.

I do my own grocery shopping with a mask of course, also I wear vinyl gloves.  People are asked to stay 6 feet apart, and the aisles are one-way now, which is a nuisance but probably a little safer. At least they're trying.

Other than that, I'm also living in isolation. I tell myself that if this is a prison, it's a pretty luxurious one. I have weekly family get-togethers on zoom (you and your family should try it, if you haven't yet, it's wonderful!), lots of great streaming TV channels such as Netflix and Prime, I'm reading a really good book,  the entire world of the Internet always available, other computer games, I always have a jigsaw puzzle going (and you can buy beautiful ones online), having fun with Alexa, tons of music to listen to, etc. Not to mention that I feel safe, have enough food and the important things of life, mostly the glass seems half full to me rather than half empty.

And I do keep reminding myself that this, too, shall pass.

Hope that helps, at least a little!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2020)

@pip48 
As you can see, I'm from NYC.  We got it the first, when other states were patting themselves on the back thinking it was only a NY problem that won't affect them.

We had, and still mostly have, 98% willing compliance with wearing masks, social distancing, etc.  We have a great Governor, Andrew Cuomo who gave daily updates and was encourager-in-chief. 

I am concerned it will come back, there has already been a surge in Sunset Park, Brooklyn.

I know what you're going through, it's a mess!


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Hi, Pip, and welcome. This has become the main way (and the safest) for groups of people to interact socially. And one plus is that we are reaching out to each other all over the world, which I find fascinating!
> 
> The cautions you are taking are what most reasonable people are doing, though you do go a bit further than I do. We all have our own level of the amount we are willing to risk, to have some semblance of a normal life. Here's what I do:
> 
> ...


You are so appreciative of all that you have, what a great attitude! I try everyday to talk myself into exactly what you are saying, but can not always get there.  
I also find myself angry, not about the virus itself, but about the awful way that our government and people are handling it.  Then there is all the social unrest going on as well. And the politics are just dark and ugly.  I think those things affect me too.
I do need to get some physical exercise though, that might really help. The weather is not always cooperative for walks, but exercise and the floor is always available.
I read a lot, which isn't moving the body.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I think you, of all people, should know this thing is real having been sick with it. But, thank God you survived.  They are now saying that the antibodies only last about 3 months, then you can get it again, so be careful.


They say a lot of things that are still quite unknown about this evil virus.  Perhaps one day, they will all get their act together and really know something about it.  One think they have learned is this; it has been around for millennia and was an animal virus.  Just what took place in that lab in Wuhan or where ever that turned it into a human problem is the big question.  It is a fairly mild virus, but those of us with underlying conditions suffer far worse symptoms and even death from complications.  Many people have had it and never even knew they did.   Interesting.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @pip48
> As you can see, I'm from NYC.  We got it the first, when other states were patting themselves on the back thinking it was only a NY problem that won't affect them.
> 
> We had, and still mostly have, 98% willing compliance with wearing masks, social distancing, etc.  We have a great Governor, Andrew Cuomo who gave daily updates and was encourager-in-chief.
> ...


Yes, you guys have really had it up there, but with a governor that is behaving appropriately. I really admire Cuomo.

 Here they to opened too soon, just ignoring all the advice of the CDC and our own state Health Board official.  The Head doctor for our state recently came out and voiced her discomfort and dissatisfaction with the Governors actions. He will not mandate masks, he does half way measures when he does anything at all. Many people don't wear masks here. When Walmart said they were requiring masks, I was thrilled, then a day or so later they said, we are not enforcing it.  

Now they are putting the kids back to school and he, the Governor, is insisting 5 day in classroom instruction.  The school districts were going to stagger days of classroom instruction and he stopped it. I am really afraid of what is going to happen when they go back.
Georgia's already having major problems as they started already.  Like hundreds of kids quarantined. They actually suspended a high school kid because she put a picture of crowed hallways on social media? What are they trying to hide? I just don't understand it?


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> They say a lot of things that are still quite unknown about this evil virus.  Perhaps one day, they will all get their act together and really know something about it.  One think they have learned is this; it has been around for millennia and was an animal virus.  Just what took place in that lab in Wuhan or where ever that turned it into a human problem is the big question.  It is a fairly mild virus, but those of us with underlying conditions suffer far worse symptoms and even death from complications.  Many people have had it and never even knew they did.   Interesting.


Yes, but.........I saw where one *young* man, had a mild case and then came back 3 months later and had multiple organ failure and almost died. They haven't been studying it long enough to know about long term affects.  Part of the reason it is so dangerously contagious is that people have it and don't know it. That is why everyone has to act like they have it and wear a mask.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Pip, another thing I've been doing, which I forgot to mention is writing postcards for our Democratic club, which I belong to. I live in a retirement community of over 8,000 people, so we are a force to be reckoned with.  Not much else I can do at the moment, but at least the postcards are reaching people and reminding them how important it is to vote, and vote early.

Yes, there is lots of social unrest, and lots of ugly politics. I can't argue with that. But look ahead, things will probably change in November.

About the weather, I usually manage to get out and walk even in the rain, with an umbrella. I've found that morning is the best time for getting out. It isn't usually too hot yet then, and our daily tropical rainstorms usually start in the late afternoon. Sometimes in the morning, I meet up with a group of neighbors sitting out on the patio, 6 feet apart with masks, chatting.

And I write for our local paper, which is a lot of fun for me.

Try to think positive, it will cost you nothing and might help!  Maybe I'm being a pollyanna, but there are worse things to be.  

Lewkat, it's not a fairly mild virus. Read my other post in the Coronavirus Disease thread, about people who are "long haul" survivors; they are alive, but have lingering serious health problems.  Probably not most survivors, but enough to matter.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 15, 2020)

My daughter tested positive twice, DOH seemed to think that she was somewhere in the middle of it, hence the double positive.
Oddly enough, she never had much in the way of respiratory symptoms, she had mostly G.I. but lost her sense of smell,this was April.
Fast forward to today, her hair is falling out in huge clumps, they have done all the usual bloodwork that comes back normal, my 1st thought was thyroid because it can be hereditary, but they have determined it’s a COVID side effect.
A news blackout is sometimes a good thing as it does at times sound overwhelming, having said that, at its peak my TV was pretty much on 24/7.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Pip, another thing I've been doing, which I forgot to mention is writing postcards for our Democratic club, which I belong to. I live in a retirement community of over 8,000 people, so we are a force to be reckoned with.  Not much else I can do at the moment, but at least the postcards are reaching people and reminding them how important it is to vote, and vote early.
> 
> Yes, there is lots of social unrest, and lots of ugly politics. I can't argue with that. But look ahead, things will probably change in November.
> 
> ...


Thanks you give great advice. I wish I was more ambitious.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> My daughter tested positive twice, DOH seemed to think that she was somewhere in the middle of it, hence the double positive.
> Oddly enough, she never had much in the way of respiratory symptoms, she had mostly G.I. but lost her sense of smell,this was April.
> Fast forward to today, her hair is falling out in huge clumps, they have done all the usual bloodwork that comes back normal, my 1st thought was thyroid because it can be hereditary, but they have determined it’s a COVID side effect.
> A news blackout is sometimes a good thing as it does at times sound overwhelming, having said that, at its peak my TV was pretty much on 24/7.


More and more people are having these long term effects.  I don't have regular TV, only streaming channels, but I see the news articles on my phone on Google and read them. I can't spell her name but an actress Alyssa Melano has had the same result, but been sick for months with hair falling out. This is nothing to take chances with for sure. Those that aren't dying are suffering some horrible long term effects.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> More and more people are having these long term effects.  I don't have regular TV, only streaming channels, but I see the news articles on my phone on Google and read them. I can't spell her name but an actress Alyssa Melano has had the same result, but been sick for months with hair falling out. This is nothing to take chances with for sure. Those that aren't dying are suffering some horrible long term effects.


just today they are saying that infected children is on the rise


----------



## Pecos (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> My state (SC) and city is bad, it seems to be getting a little better but not much and they are going to open schools at the end of the month! I fear it is going to get a lot worse when that happens. We did just go from 1800 cases a day to 1200 today, so when I say improvement that is what I mean.  If what they say about our case numbers being 10 times what is showing, and I think that they are, then 20% of the population of our state has been infected.  I have quit my part time job.  I just couldn't go back under the circumstances.
> 
> I play games on my phone, read, and do online crossword puzzles but there are days that I don't even get dressed! What is the point?


pip48,
I live in SC as well and share your feelings about the pathetic response to the virus that we see in this state. The willingness to ignore science and believe BS is appalling. You will find  a lot of kindred spirits  on this forum. Welcome Aboard.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> Our government is doing a very poor job.


Believe me, our Government isn't doing a great job  either , sadly


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

Until there is a viable vaccine, we need to stay home most of the time.  Otherwise we and/or others will die because of us.  Or as mentioned here have a lot of negative long term effect.  That's it, flat out.  We need common sense here.  It seems to be a dead or dying commodity.  We need to follow the science. Today on the news I learned that teachers in Arizona are doing a sickout because they do not feel safe going back to school and teaching.  I give them kudos for this.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pecos said:


> pip48,
> I live in SC as well and share your feelings about the pathetic response to the virus that we see in this state. The willingness to ignore science and believe BS is appalling. You will find  a lot of kindred spirits  on this forum. Welcome Aboard.


I find myself angry at people in general at their poor response and furious at the Governor.  Did you see where DHEC Doctor, came out and said she didn't agree with the Governors actions?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm so glad I live in Oregon.  Governor Brown is doing the best she can to control a bad situation.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Until there is a viable vaccine, we need to stay home most of the time.  Otherwise we and/or others will die because of us.  Or as mentioned here have a lot of negative long term effect.  That's it, flat out.  We need common sense here.  It seems to be a dead or dying commodity.  We need to follow the science. Today on the news I learned that teachers in Arizona are doing a sickout because they do not feel safe going back to school and teaching.  I give them kudos for this.


I totally agree!  Before we "OPENED UP", we were having like 125 new cases a day, then it went to over 2000 a day, can't people see the effect that their being irresponsible has?  They have to wait until one of their loved ones dies or suffers.  Kids back to school is crazy!


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I'm so glad I live in Oregon.  Governor Brown is doing the best she can to control a bad situation.


you are lucky our Governor is useless in SC!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> you are lucky our Governor is useless in SC!


Vote the bum out.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 15, 2020)

Thinking positive on a daily basis: deliberately being grateful, playing inspiring music everyday, doing hobbies you love, finding something to laugh about on a regular bases... reading and watching favorite programs can certainly help.  We just have to "keep on keeping on" till we get the vaccine.  Hopefully, next year it will be in our "rear view mirror". 

We can do it!  Thank heavens for this forum, too, folks!


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pecos said:


> pip48,
> I live in SC as well and share your feelings about the pathetic response to the virus that we see in this state. The willingness to ignore science and believe BS is appalling. You will find  a lot of kindred spirits  on this forum. Welcome Aboard.


These kids going back to school is crazy!!!


----------



## pip48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Vote the bum out.


I wish we could!!  This state is not going to do that, I am afraid, that is why there are so many people running around unmasked.  They treat everything just like it is not happening.  I had one restaurant owner tell me that they weren't required to wear masks so they don't, she trusts in God to keep her healthy.  I am not kidding that was the answer she gave me when I asked why she and her employees were not wearing masks.  I told he I would never be back through her drive through again.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2020)

@pip48 
I had some BAD experiences in South Carolina, and a very traumatic one in Walterboro.  This was, umm, let me count backwards......55 years ago.  So, nothing has changed.  I don't know how people like Pecos and you can bear living with, being surrounded by, and outnumbered by these yahoos.  I couldn't do it.  I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @pip48
> I had some BAD experiences in South Carolina, and a very traumatic one in Walterboro.  This was, umm, let me count backwards......55 years ago.  So, nothing has changed.  I don't know how people like Pecos and you can bear living with, being surrounded by, and outnumbered by these yahoos.  I couldn't do it.  I wouldn't do it.


We are planning to move to Washington State as soon as we can. Some times I feel like I am trapped behind enemy lines and it is getting worse.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We are planning to move to Washington State as soon as we can. Some times I feel like I am trapped behind enemy lines and it is getting worse.


Well say hi to mother for me.  . All my family live there.  It rains a lot, snails the size of SUVs according to my SIL; and my brother has become a hoarder apparently.  The virus, the protesters, the looters, and my family.  Everything you never wanted, all in one place.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I wish we could!!  This state is not going to do that, I am afraid, that is why there are so many people running around unmasked.  They treat everything just like it is not happening.  I had one restaurant owner tell me that they weren't required to wear masks so they don't, she trusts in God to keep her healthy.  I am not kidding that was the answer she gave me when I asked why she and her employees were not wearing masks.  I told he I would never be back through her drive through again.


I am so alarmed by people who really think God will keep them healthy...which means she doesn't care about anyone else.  As "God's" kid it's a requirement to care.  What a sack of....  She must be one of my religious relatives.  Even here where we are required masks, everyone doesn't when they are protesting in the streets or partying in large numbers.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well say hi to mother for me.  . All my family live there. It rains a lot, snails the size of SUVs according to my SIL; and my brother has become a hoarder apparently. The virus, the protesters, the looters, and my family. Everything you never wanted, all in one place.


Washington is getting dryer by the minute, like every state out west is.  I would love to have that rain.  I'm in the Oregon Coast Range and it used to rain here a lot.  These days we are down about 20 inches a year from where it used to be.  That means all of us are on the edge of burning up.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I am so alarmed by people who really think God will keep them healthy...which means she doesn't care about anyone else.  As "God's" kid it's a requirement to care.  What a sack of....  She must be one of my religious relatives.  Even here where we are required masks, everyone doesn't when they are protesting in the streets or partying in large numbers.


Belief in God does not mean anyone has to care about someone else.  Nor does it mean anyone does not care about other people.  Belief that God will keep you healthy-a religion called Jehovah’s witness is based on this belief.

You seem to be alarmed by a lot of things.  Do you think that is because you are isolating too much?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Belief in God does not mean anyone has to care about someone else.  Nor does it mean anyone does not care about other people.  Belief that God will keep you healthy-a religion called Jehovah’s witness is based on this belief.
> 
> You seem to be alarmed by a lot of things.  Do you think that is because you are isolating too much?


This is one of those things we should not talk about.  If I share my views and your share yours, complete with examples, we could have a big conflict, which would accomplish nothing.  The old timers said for good reason, do not talk religion and politics.  I am not in isolation.  I'm living the way I always have. 

Be well. Namaste - when you are in your highest place and I am in mine, we are one.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 15, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> This is one of those things we should not talk about.  If I share my views and your share yours, complete with examples, we could have a big conflict, which would accomplish nothing.  The old timers said for good reason, do not talk religion and politics.  I am not in isolation.  I'm living the way I always have.
> 
> Be well. Namaste - when you are in your highest place and I am in mine, we are one.


I am not talking about religion


----------



## Pecos (Aug 15, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well say hi to mother for me.  . All my family live there.  It rains a lot, snails the size of SUVs according to my SIL; and my brother has become a hoarder apparently.  The virus, the protesters, the looters, and my family.  Everything you never wanted, all in one place.


Aneeda, sometimes you just tickle me right down to the core. I loved your post.

I have lived there back in the 1960's, and it does rain more than South Carolina but it isn't the "trash moving gully washers" that we get here when it decided to pour. Snails don't bother me nearly as much as poisonous snakes and the gigantic cockroaches that call South Carolina home. (Not as big as Hawaiian cockroaches). 

LOL Hopefully you brother will not be packing his stuff into my home, and I will be in a small town without the looters. 

LOL, I will, however, say hello to your family if I happen to encounter them. Maybe I will introduce them to some of the oddball members of my family who live in that general area. I see a possible cancellation effect and a net benefit to both of us.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Maryland is a blue state with a pretty good Republican governor, Larry Hogan. He's done a good job of somewhat containing the virus so far, not so good with the mail-in ballot issue. But that's probably too political to discuss here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 16, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I wish that I had your faith in the idea that, " it will all end!".  I can't see an end to it.  Where I live, there are a lot of people out without masks, and it makes it harder for me to go out comfortably.  Our Governor won't do a mask order! He has done it for certain places.  Because there insn't a state mandated order, places like; grocery stores, Walmart, Target, who have mandated masks won't enforce them. So frustrating!


My faith waivers about it ending but I'm trying to keep hope alive.  I'm not going to go to places that don't enforce the mask mandate in my state I have decided.   I'm not going to be a sitting duck.  Going to start going to a different grocery store that seems to enforce the mask law here. On the door they have a red stop sign and it says "no mask-no entry"  The only thing is that this grocery store has much higher prices.  I'll just buy less.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @pip48 "What is the point?"
> Well, if there is no point, why not actually see, touch, and hold your family?  Why not be a bit bolder and try to live as normally as possible while still wearing your mask and being socially distant with strangers, not the people you love.  What are you protecting if there is no point?



I think she means that since there is little to no in-person social interaction these days, she sometimes sees little point in getting dressed up for doing not very much.  I didn't get the impression she meant no point in being alive.  There is a huge difference.

I have days where I agree there seems "no point," but by that I mean that since I live alone and don't go out much anymore there doesn't seem any point in getting "presentable" some days.  I get dressed, though, for my own sanity.

As to seeing, touching/ holding her family, we are all advised not to do that unless we are under the same roof.  I, for one, wouldn't want to put those I love in the position of touching/feeling/holding if they did not feel safe doing that.  And perhaps those loved ones are refraining from doing so through a fear of infecting her.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2020)

pip48 said:


> You are so appreciative of all that you have, what a great attitude! I try everyday to talk myself into exactly what you are saying, but can not always get there.
> I also find myself angry, not about the virus itself, but about the awful way that our government and people are handling it.  Then there is all the social unrest going on as well. And the politics are just dark and ugly.  I think those things affect me too.
> I do need to get some physical exercise though, that might really help. The weather is not always cooperative for walks, but exercise and the floor is always available.
> I read a lot, which isn't moving the body.



Unfortunately for me, if I got down on the floor I'd have a hell of a time getting up again and since I live alone, too, that would be a big problem.  I do have a treadmill, though, and try to use it regularly.  

I strongly agree with you that the world (and the news) is a very grim place now and all that does contribute to a general feeling of gloom.

My state still has many restrictions (and enforces them), which is a good thing.  But I do miss the social interaction with others at things I used to do, like classes, lectures, shopping with my sister when she felt like it, church, etc.  Nothing special, but still social interaction.

If this awful heat ever abates, I'm going to go back to walking my dog more and longer, and that always helps a bit, but not in near 100 degree temperatures.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Pip, another thing I've been doing, which I forgot to mention is writing postcards for our Democratic club, which I belong to. I live in a retirement community of over 8,000 people, so we are a force to be reckoned with.  Not much else I can do at the moment, but at least the postcards are reaching people and reminding them how important it is to vote, and vote early.
> 
> Yes, there is lots of social unrest, and lots of ugly politics. I can't argue with that. But look ahead, things will probably change in November.
> 
> ...



I should call and ask about the postcard thing --- that's something I could do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello @pip48, welcome to the forum!  Sorry to hear you've been so isolated, but I understand your not wanting to be around other people right now.  I'm lucky because I don't live alone, still have my husband with me, and I get out to the park and walk every day, so that helps with mood and health.  Just follow your own sense, and don't do anything you're not comfortable with.  Wishing you the best, hope things get easier soon.


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm currently at my mother's house, taking care of her. She was at another sister's house, spending the summer but got sick and i had to bring her back to her home.

Turns out they were treating her for the wrong thing and after a CT  scan last week, we now know she has a huge tumor on her kidney. Biopsy coming up on Thursday will tell if it's benign or the big C.

Where to go from there.....  she's 95.   

She lives in a big tourist area. Everyone is on vacation and literally no one is wearing a mask. No one. Large crowds and barely a mask to be seen.

She can't go out. I barely leave the house except to go to the beach late in the evening to swim every 3 days or so.

No TV, no internet except for my phone. Scintillating conversation, mostly about her health.  We take trips to the doctor and the hospital and the lab.....  I can't really go anywhere either as I can't take a chance of bringing something home to her
 I am going for another covid test tomorrow.

I've been here two weeks. Depending on what happens, it could be weeks more. The Spousal Equivalent is holding down the home fires.

Thanks for listening. It helps to moan and groan.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I should call and ask about the postcard thing --- that's something I could do.



Let us know what you find out about this, Butterfly.


----------



## gennie (Aug 17, 2020)

It helps if you can learn to be your own best friend.  And welcome, Pip.  Always good to have another opinion.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 17, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'm currently at my mother's house, taking care of her. She was at another sister's house, spending the summer but got sick and i had to bring her back to her home.
> 
> Turns out they were treating her for the wrong thing and after a CT  scan last week, we now know she has a huge tumor on her kidney. Biopsy coming up on Thursday will tell if it's benign or the big C.
> 
> ...


How lucky you are to have your mother alive, this woman who loved you unconditionally, this being who could sacrifice herself for you without hesitation.
what luck...
I pray that she is well, I pray that you spend the most beautiful moments with her. in this life nothing is certain and no one is eternal.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 17, 2020)

It has been so great being able to complain to someone and getting such wonderful responses! I got in my car yesterday and just drove around, didn't go anywhere in particular, or stop anywhere, just changed my perspective for a little while.  There are actually new buildings that weren't there before and changes since I have had myself locked away.  While in the car I listened to the radio(NPR) and they had a show on that they are doing from their homes.  They actually mentioned the not bathing as often and being in PJ's. It made me feel better as it seems, I am not the only one! 

I wish that I could find a grocery that was enforcing the masks rules, I would pay more for my groceries if I had to.  I just read an article that is saying they have found another strain of the virus that is even more contagious! I think we really have to look at this as if it is air borne, not just person to person.  There are a group of doctors that use that term to describe it and were asking the WHO to use it too. 

The welcome here has just been great, and it has helped my isolation problems a lot, I just wanted you all to know that.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 17, 2020)

pip48 said:


> It has been so great being able to complain to someone and getting such wonderful responses! I got in my car yesterday and just drove around, didn't go anywhere in particular, or stop anywhere, just changed my perspective for a little while.  There are actually new buildings that weren't there before and changes since I have had myself locked away.  While in the car I listened to the radio(NPR) and they had a show on that they are doing from their homes.  They actually mentioned the not bathing as often and being in PJ's. It made me feel better as it seems, I am not the only one!
> 
> I wish that I could find a grocery that was enforcing the masks rules, I would pay more for my groceries if I had to.  I just read an article that is saying they have found another strain of the virus that is even more contagious! I think we really have to look at this as if it is air borne, not just person to person.  There are a group of doctors that use that term to describe it and were asking the WHO to use it too.
> 
> The welcome here has just been great, and it has helped my isolation problems a lot, I just wanted you all to know that.


 wish you welcome.
For the coronavirus, you have to take the necessary measures and not think about this virus all the time (fixation). life is beautiful and deserves our attention. the women and men who surround us are wonderful universes that must be discovered. if we focus on the good news we will receive the news and if we pay attention to the bad news we will be sadder without changing the course of things.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 17, 2020)

Gatsby said:


> wish you welcome.
> For the coronavirus, you have to take the necessary measures and not think about this virus all the time (fixation). life is beautiful and deserves our attention. the women and men who surround us are wonderful universes that must be discovered. if we focus on the good news we will receive the news and if we pay attention to the bad news we will be sadder without changing the course of things.


Just staying informed and abreast of what is going on, seems to be overwhelming, sometimes. There truly isn't much good news! I don't know about the rest of you, but I have lost faith in our institutions that I used to look to for the answers.  Our president came out and said that he trusts Putin more than our own CIA! He doesn't trust the CDC, or our medical experts. Our governors are not listening to our medical experts either!  I don't even believe in the structure of our government anymore, I don't think it is working anymore. I guess, what I am saying is that I don't see much good news. The corona virus is dictating my life right now. My grandson is going to school virtually, thank God he has the option! That is a good thing, but a shame he can't feel safe going to school anymore. I can't not pay attention to what is going on. But it is not just that, there is rioting, and civil unrest and dirty politics everywhere you look. 

 I read a lot of Historical Fiction, it takes me out of my world and into a whole other place, an escape if you will. But, you always have to come back to the truth of things, like it or not, and it is pretty darned ugly right now whether you want to look at it or not. 

I search everyday for the good things, I struggle to hang on to them.  No one in my family has gotten the virus yet! That is a good thing. Both my son and daughter-in-law have managed to keep their jobs and stayed healthy. My granddaughter lost her job, but is able to draw unemployment for now anyway. Believe me, I make lists of the positives. I gave up my part time job because I couldn't make myself go back when they wanted me to, under the circumstances of safety measures that they had set up. But, I had that choice and was able to do it, so I count that as a positive. I have a roof and food and transportation, medical care, if I dared go, I add these things up everyday, believe me.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 17, 2020)

pip48 said:


> It has been so great being able to complain to someone and getting such wonderful responses! I got in my car yesterday and just drove around, didn't go anywhere in particular, or stop anywhere, just changed my perspective for a little while.  There are actually new buildings that weren't there before and changes since I have had myself locked away.  While in the car I listened to the radio(NPR) and they had a show on that they are doing from their homes.  They actually mentioned the not bathing as often and being in PJ's. It made me feel better as it seems, I am not the only one!
> 
> I wish that I could find a grocery that was enforcing the masks rules, I would pay more for my groceries if I had to.  I just read an article that is saying they have found another strain of the virus that is even more contagious! I think we really have to look at this as if it is air borne, not just person to person.  There are a group of doctors that use that term to describe it and were asking the WHO to use it too.
> 
> The welcome here has just been great, and it has helped my isolation problems a lot, I just wanted you all to know that.


Oh my goodness,you are definitely not alone!
PJs have been my life for awhile now,lol


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 24, 2020)

Welcome to SF @pip48 

Pre covid19, it was FOMO (fear of missing out), these days, its FOGO (fear of going out). Your apprehensions are valid since you're in the high risk group; it can be fatal if you catch it. To alleviate your angst, find something to do, like a hobby you enjoy that you can focus your mind into. Since you can't control the circumstances, deal with what you can control. This malady will be here for a while, might as well adapt to it the best way we can.


----------



## pip48 (Aug 25, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Welcome to SF @pip48
> 
> Pre covid19, it was FOMO (fear of missing out), these days, its FOGO (fear of going out). Your apprehensions are valid since you're in the high risk group; it can be fatal if you catch it. To alleviate your angst, find something to do, like a hobby you enjoy that you can focus your mind into. Since you can't control the circumstances, deal with what you can control. This malady will be here for a while, might as well adapt to it the best way we can.


I read a lot, mostly romance novels and play scrabble and trivia crack on my phone, watch movies and tv shows, I used to paint but my bursitis in my right shoulder has gotten so bad that I just can't do it anymore.  In fact I have trouble doing housework that needs to be done, but I get by. My house just isn't quite as clean as I would like it. It is still very difficult being completely alone without much human contact. I text friends and family and have some phone conversations, but still feel very isolated. 

You don't sound or look like a senior, if that picture is you?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2020)

Welcome to Senior Forum.  I've been going to the neighborhood supermarket once every 10-14 days. It's usually not crowded when I go. I've also gone to the post office a few times since the pandemic. I actually look forward to those "outings". My son stops by occasionally because he does most of my Costco shopping. I got a chance to go to Costco myself Saturday before last and Dollar Tree yesterday after he and my granddaughter picked me up from my eye appointment. Can’t miss those quarterly appointments with the glaucoma specialist because keeping track of my eye pressures is very important. I was given the option of virtual visits though. They've done a good job of creating social distancing. Everyone gets a temperature check. Those who drive can wait in the car until they are called. Here are pictures of 2 of their 4 waiting areas which are usually almost full. They've placed red X's on those papers so people won't sit in those seats and everyone must wear their masks *properly. *Like you, I have postponed going to the dentist though.

Basically I feel that I'm protecting myself by wearing my mask which fits snugly. I wash my hands about 100 times a day (literally) and have done so since way before this virus.  When I come home I immediately put my clothes into the laundry. I haven't worn "outside clothes" in the house for decades. Since the virus my best friends keep in better touch; our conversations are longer and usually become hilarious. That helps.  Also like you, I find comfort in distractions...T.V., online games with friends, social networking and hobbies. I hope you will continue to find comfort in your activities. Just about everyone I know gets in down moods because of the affects of this pandemic.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 25, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I read a lot, mostly romance novels and play scrabble and trivia crack on my phone, watch movies and tv shows, I used to paint but my bursitis in my right shoulder has gotten so bad that I just can't do it anymore.  In fact I have trouble doing housework that needs to be done, but I get by. My house just isn't quite as clean as I would like it. It is still very difficult being completely alone without much human contact. I text friends and family and have some phone conversations, but still feel very isolated.
> 
> You don't sound or look like a senior, if that picture is you?


She looks like a senior to me.  How is a senior supposed to sound?  Just curious.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2020)

pip48 said:


> It has been so great being able to complain to someone and getting such wonderful responses! I got in my car yesterday and just drove around, didn't go anywhere in particular, or stop anywhere, just changed my perspective for a little while.  There are actually new buildings that weren't there before and changes since I have had myself locked away.  While in the car I listened to the radio(NPR) and they had a show on that they are doing from their homes.  They actually mentioned the not bathing as often and being in PJ's. It made me feel better as it seems, I am not the only one!
> 
> I wish that I could find a grocery that was enforcing the masks rules, I would pay more for my groceries if I had to.  I just read an article that is saying they have found another strain of the virus that is even more contagious! I think we really have to look at this as if it is air borne, not just person to person.  There are a group of doctors that use that term to describe it and were asking the WHO to use it too.
> 
> The welcome here has just been great, and it has helped my isolation problems a lot, I just wanted you all to know that.




Pip, I don't know where you live, but in most places grocery stores have websites where you pick out your groceries online, pay for them online, and then go to a pickup point at the actual store, where store workers load them into the car for you.  Many stores are doing that for free and it is completely contactless.

I've been getting most of my groceries from Walmart via the free pickup method and it works very well.  I don't usually get most of my groceries from WalMart, but it's a good option.  I'm not fond of Walmart's meats, but I have plenty of meat in my freezer.  I used to get my produce from Sprouts, but they are using Instacart as their pickup people and Instacart adds what I consider a substantial charge for the service.  The Kroger chain (here it is Smith's grocery stores) is doing the free pickup thing, too.  I imagine others in different areas are doing the same thing.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 25, 2020)

I order from Walmart and my son passes Walmart on his way home from work so he picks up my groceries for me. I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Pip, I don't know where you live, but in most places grocery stores have websites where you pick out your groceries online, pay for them online, and then go to a pickup point at the actual store, where store workers load them into the car for you.  Many stores are doing that for free and it is completely contactless.
> 
> I've been getting most of my groceries from Walmart via the free pickup method and it works very well.  I don't usually get most of my groceries from WalMart, but it's a good option.  I'm not fond of Walmart's meats, but I have plenty of meat in my freezer.  I used to get my produce from Sprouts, but they are using Instacart as their pickup people and Instacart adds what I consider a substantial charge for the service.  The Kroger chain (here it is Smith's grocery stores) is doing the free pickup thing, too.  I imagine others in different areas are doing the same thing.


Kroger here in KS does free pick up. Delivery is $9.95 extra.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 26, 2020)

pip48 said:


> You don't sound or look like a senior, if that picture is you?


Yes, that's me. I'll take that as a complement  thank you! I've always been carded to prove I'm golden. 
 I'm almost 3 scores according to my birth certificate but my nephews and nieces say I think and act no older than 30 because I'm frisky and happy go lucky.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

Marci, I love your new avatar!

Hellomimi, that carding thing is really kind of funny. When I buy wine, I sometimes get carded, they say that have to card everyone, regardless of age. But sometimes in the same store (Safeway) they don't ask for the card. Probably it depends on what kind of mood the sales clerk is in that day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

I've been dealing with isolation for years due to my nearest sibling moving and my not making many friends...how can I if I don't go anywhere...and frankly making friends anymore is just too hard...people are not like they used to be when I was younger.  That's why I spend time on the internet..to connect with others..try to make people laugh sometimes.  Isolation is not the worst thing in the world, especially now with that dang virus around.  I do have my pets who are good company and I talk to a few people on the phone at times--there is a phone number to call for when you're not doing so good and I have used it at times.  

I see some neighbors outside and say "hi" and "how are you" and small talk at times, it's not so bad.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 21, 2020)

I have been retired for about 4 years therefore, I am use to being home.  However, I do get out.  I go grocery shopping, out to eat, visit my daughter and son, go walking.  I am blessed and grateful to have made it to the age of 60.  I live my life.  Hubby and I are planning Thanksgiving at my house.  Looking forward to it.  My birthday is that Monday - which will mark 1 year my sister died tragically.  So I live  and enjoy life.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


I've spent a lot of time making masks and crocheting. My husband and I enjoy playing dominoes and doing jigsaw puzzles. We used to go to the local bar and play bingo or go dancing. Now we sit here night after night staring at each other.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Sep 21, 2020)

I bought an air purifier.   It gives me great pleasure when people come over to tell them they don't have to wear masks unless they are sneezing or coughing.   And, I always ask if they have a temperature.   After which, they look at the air purifier and ask how much it costs.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 21, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> I bought an air purifier.   It gives me great pleasure when people come over to tell them they don't have to wear masks unless they are sneezing or coughing.   And, I always ask if they have a temperature.   After which, they look at the air purifier and ask how much it costs.


Do those work well?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bethea said:


> I've spent a lot of time making masks and crocheting. My husband and I enjoy playing dominoes and doing jigsaw puzzles. We used to go to the local bar and play bingo or go dancing. Now we sit here night after night staring at each other.


I have tried, several times, to learn to crochet and it saddens me that I just can’t do it. I think being left handed is a real bummer in regards to crochet.  The things just don’t look right.  My husband does puzzles, but in HIS study.  We used to do the bingo thing decades ago.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have tried, several times, to learn to crochet and it saddens me that I just can’t do it. I think being left handed is a real bummer in regards to crochet.  The things just don’t look right.  My husband does puzzles, but in HIS study.  We used to do the bingo thing decades ago.


Have you tried knitting Aneeda? That's a two handed job. I can't knit. I tried a couple times but I can't figure it out. It just gets tighter and tighter until I can't move the needles at all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bethea said:


> Have you tried knitting Aneeda? That's a two handed job. I can't knit. I tried a couple times but I can't figure it out. It just gets tighter and tighter until I can't move the needles at all.


I do know how to knit and knitted in my younger days, but with the arthritis I gave it up, along with quilting, sewing, needlepoint, etc.  Crocheting was something I tried again about five years ago.  This last year even coloring is becoming difficult.  It’s very frustrating.

I like to do other stuff when I watch tv.  Those days, the days of fun projects, are almost behind me.


----------



## SenoraDiamanteTex (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone is listening. I can tell you a little about myself, I live in Texas, I work in an elementary school I love working on my yard. My husband passed away a few years ago, but when I feel alone I have my grandson to keep me company. However there are times he is busy because he makes movies, but his success makes me proud and understanding. I have other children and grandchildren, but I never get a call to see how I’m doing just what they need usually. Thought maybe I could make some friends on here.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

SenoraDiamanteTex said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone is listening. I can tell you a little about myself, I live in Texas, I work in an elementary school I love working on my yard. My husband passed away a few years ago, but when I feel alone I have my grandson to keep me company. However there are times he is busy because he makes movies, but his success makes me proud and understanding. I have other children and grandchildren, but I never get a call to see how I’m doing just what they need usually. Thought maybe I could make some friends on here.


I hope you will stay and enter into the many thread topics here. There are several Texans on the forum, as well as many international members.


----------



## Bethea (Sep 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I do know how to knit and knitted in my younger days, but with the arthritis I gave it up, along with quilting, sewing, needlepoint, etc.  Crocheting was something I tried again about five years ago.  This last year even coloring is becoming difficult.  It’s very frustrating.
> 
> I like to do other stuff when I watch tv.  Those days, the days of fun projects, are almost behind me.


I also like to do other stuff while I watch tv. I had my OH pick up some of those there crossword puzzles from the Walmart.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 24, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 24, 2020)

that is my story also ..finally got a haircut after 5 months drove to a very small farming town pop 800 ...no covid...got a haircut from 85 year old barber..lousy haircut but I love it..like you with dentist dr. blood wkup etc- no thanks- that is the price we pay for living and staying alive--you do not have to be a shaman to see this is going to get much worse over the next months -it is only just getting up a head of steam--

oddly, surprisingly and sadly enough --I proposed on this site for us folks to visit on skype zoom hangouts whereby etc, and was resoundingly rejected -
I then realized that we have some really odd and strange folks on here that want to type and blow it out their fingertips but don't want their faces on camera...

very odd anti social behavior and it comes from the supposedly friendly caring folks on this site-- 

I was stunned........

tho, I am online in that manner teaching English to other folks in other countries --so I guess in all fairness I am a bit accustomed to it..but geez skype id 25 years old...it is not going to go away...and neither is covid anytime soon,--

happy to visit online video with anyone ...seems to me it a tool that is available to us one of two...phone is the other one......I suppose.-

-perhaps an online forum with video for all instead of just one on one...maybe that was the hangup...I guess that indeed is what it was, a "hangup" my online times with English learners are saving what is left of my 13 neurons..


----------



## Bethea (Sep 24, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> that is my story also ..finally got a haircut after 5 months drove to a very small farming town pop 800 ...no covid...got a haircut from 85 year old barber..lousy haircut but I love it..like you with dentist dr. blood wkup etc- no thanks- that is the price we pay for living and staying alive--you do not have to be a shaman to see this is going to get much worse over the next months -it is only just getting up a head of steam--
> 
> oddly, surprisingly and sadly enough --I proposed on this site for us folks to visit on skype zoom hangouts whereby etc, and was resoundingly rejected -
> I then realized that we have some really odd and strange folks on here that want to type and blow it out their fingertips but don't want their faces on camera...
> ...


Joe offered to cut my hair. I told him no. I just put it in a bun. I'm alright with longer hair. If it gets too far past my shoulders I might let him take the clippers to it to shore things up.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> ...oddly, surprisingly and sadly enough --I proposed on this site for us folks to visit on skype zoom hangouts whereby etc, and was resoundingly rejected -
> I then realized that we have some really odd and strange folks on here that want to type and blow it out their fingertips but don't want their faces on camera...
> 
> very odd anti social behavior and it comes from the supposedly friendly caring folks on this site--
> ...


Oddly, surprisingly and sadly enough when I went to your profile there was no picture of you, no information you imparted about yourself--Nothing, zilch, nada.

I was stunned.........


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 25, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> that is my story also ..finally got a haircut after 5 months drove to a very small farming town pop 800 ...no covid...got a haircut from 85 year old barber..lousy haircut but I love it..like you with dentist dr. blood wkup etc- no thanks- that is the price we pay for living and staying alive--you do not have to be a shaman to see this is going to get much worse over the next months -it is only just getting up a head of steam--
> 
> oddly, surprisingly and sadly enough --I proposed on this site for us folks to visit on skype zoom hangouts whereby etc, and was resoundingly rejected -
> I then realized that we have some really odd and strange folks on here that want to type and blow it out their fingertips but don't want their faces on camera...
> ...


 Wow, I just love judgmental people-NOT.  I don’t want to zoom, Skype, or anything else with anyone else.  This does not make me anti-social, it does make me somewhat lazy though.

My daughter finally got me on zoom and I got to watch my 2 year old great granddaughter behave like a two year old for about an hour.  Ugh.  Yelling, screaming, uncooperative typical two year old.  While I had to hold the stupid phone and agree, with my daughter, that yes she is a handful.

Reminded my daughter that she acted the same way (still does sometimes) at the age of 2, as did the granddaughters of my son.  Assured my daughter, who is raising her granddaughter-her first from scratch baby-that she will live through it.  Realized I’d rather get a text, than watch for an hour.  Yup, zoom is not for me.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hi @pip48 , welcome to the forum!  I am still working as a nurse so once I get home on workdays I am glad to be isolated after a busy day lol.  However, the weekends tend to be rather barren.  I'm trying to work at a creative solution but part of the problem (I have noticed for myself, anyway) is that with all the conflict and contentiousness in the country + work + struggles within my family +++, I find my ability to concentrate on much of anything is very low.  I think one thing I am going to start doing is listen to more classical music to ramp my concentration back up.  I do enjoy playing on-line scrabble.


Hi, CinnamonSugar, may I ask what site you play online scrabble on? Sounds fun.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @pip48
> I had some BAD experiences in South Carolina, and a very traumatic one in Walterboro.  This was, umm, let me count backwards......55 years ago.  So, nothing has changed.  I don't know how people like Pecos and you can bear living with, being surrounded by, and outnumbered by these yahoos.  I couldn't do it.  I wouldn't do it.


I don't live in So. Caro. like Pip48 does, but sound like Pip's in an area similar to mine, people not taking the virus seriously, etc. And there are a lot of reasons why people are unable to move (speaking from experience), especially when you get older, money, family concerns (or even if you have no family left, pretty hard to move to an area where you know no one when you're past middle-age & don't have the time left to make friends that could substitute for family). There are a lot of people in this country who are having to live in places where they'd rather not but are stuck there.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We are planning to move to Washington State as soon as we can. Some times I feel like I am trapped behind enemy lines and it is getting worse.


Boy, I hear that; wish we could do the same.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 25, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Hi, CinnamonSugar, may I ask what site you play online scrabble on? Sounds fun.



I use the Words With Friends app


----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I use the Words With Friends app


Thanks! Do you have to do it on your phone or is there an app for pc's too?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 25, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Thanks! Do you have to do it on your phone or is there an app for pc's too?



I just have it on my phone; don't know about its availability elsewhere.


----------



## Jamesed (Sep 27, 2020)

I am 76 and lost my wife of 48 years last year.  I guess that I am in better shape than most people here as I own some property in a rural area. Not a lot but enough to have some livestock.  If you count a couple of horses, some Angora goats, some pigs and a whole dumpster load of cats as livestock.  I will not count the Deer, Squirrels, Raccoons, Camp Robber Jays and other assorted denizens as livestock, but as tolerated guests that can leave any time they want..  I have to get up every morning and feed them as they regard me a their MEAL TICKET on two legs.  

Other than that I get to watch the antics of the animals and the interplay among them.  Like the time a Camp Robber Jay landed in the middle of the cat food bowl at feeding time and DARED THE CATS to do anything about it.  The didn't of course. (Worthless cats)  One time I was out in the shed where I keep my live stock feed and saw a sleeping cat with a whited footed mouse sitting on top of him grooming it's self.  

All I know that the Divine Creator has Created this amazing place called Earth that we just need to stop our mad long rush to set back and enjoy what has been put before us.  Just put some bird/animal  feeding station up on your balcony/roof (if you live in an apartment), or yard.  The local denizens will find it and soon the location will be on the wildlife Telegraph.  You can sit with some binoculars and keep count of all the species that visit.  You may even send your daily count to the State Fish and Wildlife service so they can get an Idea of what and how many critters live in an area.  (YOU WILL BE SURPRISED)

I guess what I am saying is ENJOY WHAT YOU HAVE AS IT IS A LOT BETTER THAN THE ALTERNATIVE.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 27, 2020)

@Jamesed, if I missed your introduction, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jamesed (Sep 27, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Jamesed, if I missed your introduction, welcome to the forum!


(I guess that I didn't write one. I wrote one on the Veterans thread but I guess I should have written one here also.

Any way I am a farm kid from Idaho.  Never left the state until I joined the army and found myself in a glorious place in South East Asia.  After Viet Nam I was Assigned to the Presidio of San Francisco where I was assigned to the Guided Missile Division (Nike Hurcules sites around the Bay area.)
From there I went to college at Pocatello Idaho. Got a ROTC funding on top of the GI BILL. Had to spend another 4 Years in the Service.  This time as a Military Intelligence Officer.  Yippy Skippy woopty DO!!!  *AND NO DO NOT THANK ME FOR MY SERVICE* FOR IT IS *I WHO SHOULD BE THANING THE TAX PAYERS OF THIS GREAT NATION* who paid the taxes to allow this FARM KID FROM IDAHO TO GO OUT AND TRAVEL THE WORLD and be exposed to other peoples and their cultures. To see the great cities of ASIA and Europe, and travel the lesser know highways and byways of that area of the world.

Married my BEST Friend from College, (a FIREY RED HEAD) That alway made my life intresting but never dull.  GOD how I miss her. You noticed I did not say the LOVE OF MY LIFE as the love of my life almost drove me to SUICIDE.  Nope marrying your best friend is deffinately the way to go.  Loves come and go but BEST FRIENDS ARE FOR EVER!!!

All the critters around this place are the result of her.  She had a way with animals.  Hell she could hand feed all the DEER, RACOONS, SQUIRRELS, BIRDS and what ever else showed up.  All the cats on the place ARE THE DIRECT DECENDENTS OF A BLACK KITTEN THAT SHE ADOPTED IN Pocatello.

Well I hope that is enough of a introduction.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 27, 2020)

Jamesed said:


> I am 76 and lost my wife of 48 years last year.  I guess that I am in better shape than most people here as I own some property in a rural area. Not a lot but enough to have some livestock.  If you count a couple of horses, some Angora goats, some pigs and a whole dumpster load of cats as livestock.  I will not count the Deer, Squirrels, Raccoons, Camp Robber Jays and other assorted denizens as livestock, but as tolerated guests that can leave any time they want..  I have to get up every morning and feed them as they regard me a their MEAL TICKET on two legs.
> 
> Other than that I get to watch the antics of the animals and the interplay among them.  Like the time a Camp Robber Jay landed in the middle of the cat food bowl at feeding time and DARED THE CATS to do anything about it.  The didn't of course. (Worthless cats)  One time I was out in the shed where I keep my live stock feed and saw a sleeping cat with a whited footed mouse sitting on top of him grooming it's self.
> 
> ...


Maybe it’s better maybe not, depends


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 27, 2020)

Jamesed said:


> (I guess that I didn't write one. I wrote one on the Veterans thread but I guess I should have written one here also.
> 
> Any way I am a farm kid from Idaho.  Never left the state until I joined the army and found myself in a glorious place in South East Asia.  After Viet Nam I was Assigned to the Presidio of San Francisco where I was assigned to the Guided Missile Division (Nike Hurcules sites around the Bay area.)
> From there I went to college at Pocatello Idaho. Got a ROTC funding on top of the GI BILL. Had to spend another 4 Years in the Service.  This time as a Military Intelligence Officer.  Yippy Skippy woopty DO!!!  *AND NO DO NOT THANK ME FOR MY SERVICE* FOR IT IS *I WHO SHOULD BE THANING THE TAX PAYERS OF THIS GREAT NATION* who paid the taxes to allow this FARM KID FROM IDAHO TO GO OUT AND TRAVEL THE WORLD and be exposed to other peoples and their cultures. To see the great cities of ASIA and Europe, and travel the lesser know highways and byways of that area of the world.
> ...


My husband did not enjoy his trip to Vietnam at all.  But, hey, at like your positive attitude.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## katlupe (Sep 28, 2020)

SenoraDiamanteTex said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and am hoping someone is listening. I can tell you a little about myself, I live in Texas, I work in an elementary school I love working on my yard. My husband passed away a few years ago, but when I feel alone I have my grandson to keep me company. However there are times he is busy because he makes movies, but his success makes me proud and understanding. I have other children and grandchildren, but I never get a call to see how I’m doing just what they need usually. Thought maybe I could make some friends on here.


Welcome! Yes, you can make friends here! I look forward to getting to know you here.


----------



## Chrise (Oct 8, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


I am in a way, also avoiding tests and doctor visits. Just an overall feeling of distress. I do understand. All senior centers closed in my area.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 12, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Oddly, surprisingly and sadly enough when I went to your profile there was no picture of you, no information you imparted about yourself--Nothing, zilch, nada.
> 
> I was stunned.........


the purpose of skype and for you only and hopefully not permnent-


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> that is my story also ..finally got a haircut after 5 months drove to a very small farming town pop 800 ...no covid...got a haircut from 85 year old barber..lousy haircut but I love it..like you with dentist dr. blood wkup etc- no thanks- that is the price we pay for living and staying alive--you do not have to be a shaman to see this is going to get much worse over the next months -it is only just getting up a head of steam--
> 
> oddly, surprisingly and sadly enough --I proposed on this site for us folks to visit on skype zoom hangouts whereby etc, and was resoundingly rejected -
> *I then realized that we have some really odd and strange folks on here that want to type and blow it out their fingertips but don't want their faces on camera...
> ...



I don't think we are "odd" or "antisocial"  or unfriendly for not wanting to do the video thing.  Most of us are older, some of us are frail and vulnerable, and simply don't want to splash ourselves all over the internet.  We're not antisocial, we are just careful.

And some of don't have the ability or equipment to share video even if we wanted to.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been a "hermit" since sep 2019, sold my car cause i knew it was time, and then this covid came along..so I've been very reclusive...miss getting out a bit, but then I'm okay with my company, not sure anyone else is, as no one comes around or calls...lost the wife 4yrs ago today, so sorta melancholy today...I get my groceries, pharmacy delivered...get a ride with a part time caretaker when I do go to docs, which isn't often...have severe
COPD so have to be careful...low back destroyed from 3 surgeries..so cannot do much of anything anyhmore...ah well...we aren't supposed to be in great shape when we go anyway!!! LOL.....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi, @hawkdon 
I understood your post, which you wrote out well...describing how some of us are living with the many limitations we each have, and the minimal interactions with people.... 

And I am sorry for the loss of your wife, and it sure makes the date melancholy.

Do you still have a kitty?  The one in the picture, maybe?  Or a different one?
I find it helps a little, though surely not the same as family or friends or neighbors would be, or the ability to get out more, would be.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 13, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Hi, @hawkdon
> I understood your post, which you wrote out well...describing how some of us are living with the many limitations we each have, and the minimal interactions with people....
> 
> And I am sorry for the loss of your wife, and it sure makes the date melancholy.
> ...


Yep still have "Beau", he's 16 yrs old himself...rescued as a feral kitten when he was only a couple weeks old, ornery as me too LOL....and if you add 30lbs to my belly, that is me....HAHA


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 13, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Thanks! Do you have to do it on your phone or is there an app for pc's too?


Should work on a pc.Works on my iPad too.
Scrabble go is good,as is Grabby Word,Word Chums and Ruzzle.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2020)

It's nice to see the picture of Beau, @hawkdon 
and to hear your story about him.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been a hermit since 2013. I find it a lot less stressful to not have to be "on" for people anymore. I think it's because I spent most of my life taking care of someone else. When I go out to buy food, I'm actually glad to come home.  I can go to bed without first cleaning up after someone else. I don't have to prepare for the next day either. Cats don't care, they get fed and are satisfied. They like my company too. Can't say that was always the case with the people in my life. Just glad I don't have to do for anyone anymore. It's liberating.  I respect others who enjoy that sort of thing, but I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## gennie (Oct 13, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I've been a hermit since 2013. I find it a lot less stressful to not have to be "on" for people anymore. I think it's because I spent most of my life taking care of someone else. When I go out to buy food, I'm actually glad to come home.  I can go to bed without first cleaning up after someone else. I don't have to prepare for the next day either. Cats don't care, they get fed and are satisfied. They like my company too. Can't say that was always the case with the people in my life. Just glad I don't have to do for anyone anymore. It's liberating.  I respect others who enjoy that sort of thing, but I don't miss it one bit.


I'm another hermit and hope that I can remain one until I'm not here anymore.  I'm very content as I am.


----------



## glenninindy (Oct 13, 2020)

I enjoyed being a hermit until I discovered that living all alone without anyone to help is not a pretty picture especially when you can't drive and have to wait 5 days to get your much needed medicine delivered by snail mail, because your town has no pharmacy, among other things like having to risk your life taking public transportation during this pandemic once a week, and walking and carrying and pushing groceries for blocks to and from the bus, with heart or lung trouble, because you don't have a car, and not enough money to have food delivered all the time, and no one is around to help you get your food. I could be dead for over a year and no one would know it, because I enjoyed being a hermit.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 14, 2020)

glenninindy said:


> I enjoyed being a hermit until I discovered that living all alone without anyone to help is not a pretty picture especially when you can't drive and have to wait 5 days to get your much needed medicine delivered by snail mail, because your town has no pharmacy, among other things like having to risk your life taking public transportation during this pandemic once a week, and walking and carrying and pushing groceries for blocks to and from the bus, with heart or lung trouble, because you don't have a car, and not enough money to have food delivered all the time, and no one is around to help you get your food. I could be dead for over a year and no one would know it, because I enjoyed being a hermit.


I'll live like a hermit until I can't anymore. Geez. I swear you must be channeling my mother.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 15, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I don't think we are "odd" or "antisocial"  or unfriendly for not wanting to do the video thing.  Most of us are older, some of us are frail and vulnerable, and simply don't want to splash ourselves all over the internet.  We're not antisocial, we are just careful.
> 
> And some of don't have the ability or equipment to share video even if we wanted to.


I agree yet this is what this is .."splashing yourself all over the internet?"bieng harvested by google facebook others 26 fedreal agencies numerous telecom folks china russia and on and on and on...not to mention your local college kids this is forever while some chance of video getting buried ..but certainly not any worse than this ..it goes to your isp home name driver license credit ..probably banking too--the point is there is not much privacy and what there is you have to work really hard to attain some of it. but it is to late they had all our info for years.


----------



## Youngatheart (Oct 15, 2020)

Kids moved out and finally we have time for ourselves. I started to do things I did when I was young. It's all coming back and makes me feel younger and stronger. Both physically and mentally.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 17, 2020)

I don't mind it. I read a lot.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 20, 2020)

I’m at a total loss in dealing with the pandemic. I retired and moved to a new home in a new town right before the pandemic and intended to join a church and club near my home in order to meet new senior friends and find at least one person I could exchange emergency help with, like feeding a dog or cat during a hospitalization. Now both the church and club are closed down and I am alone in a house where no one checks on me daily. This isn’t a good situation. I’m not depressed and I stay busy at my house and I go out for groceries. But mentally I know it’s not a good situation.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 20, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> I’m at a total loss in dealing with the pandemic. I retired and moved to a new home in a new town right before the pandemic and intended to join a church and club near my home in order to meet new senior friends and find at least one person I could exchange emergency help with, like feeding a dog or cat during a hospitalization. Now both the church and club are closed down and I am alone in a house where no one checks on me daily. This isn’t a good situation. I’m not depressed and I stay busy at my house and I go out for groceries. But mentally I know it’s not a good situation.




Welcome to the forum, Tabby Ann.... Life has a way of throwing us curve balls, doesn't it?  But there's lots of folks from different states/countries to share with here so jump right in!  I'm in GA, btw.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 20, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> I’m at a total loss in dealing with the pandemic. I retired and moved to a new home in a new town right before the pandemic and intended to join a church and club near my home in order to meet new senior friends and find at least one person I could exchange emergency help with, like feeding a dog or cat during a hospitalization. Now both the church and club are closed down and I am alone in a house where no one checks on me daily. This isn’t a good situation. I’m not depressed and I stay busy at my house and I go out for groceries. But mentally I know it’s not a good situation.


Similar with us.  We moved here in February and did not realize the great toilet paper rush was in progress.  With one roll of toilet paper left, I went to buy some, and there was none.  It was horrible.  I have been permanently scarred.  Plus the first day we moved in our new neighbors called the police on us.  It was a great start-not. 

But I do have a husband and my son lives a few miles away.  Contact the department of aging in your area.  They can probably set you up with a volunteer group in your area who provide help to seniors.  I’m glad you have avoided getting depressed.  Most of us some level of depression, on and off.  But, on the bright side, I have a lot of toilet paper now.  

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

@Tabby Ann 
Welcome to our group, Tabby!  
At least this is a good place to start, and to have some connections and interactions with others!

I also wonder if you might call or contact either that church or club, or another local place that gears itself around seniors or some common interest with you,
and ask them if someone or some family, or a few of them, might enjoy connecting with you, regularly, to explore a possible friendship, or simply to check in with you, at least every other day.
Even just short phone calls, frequently, would be nice.
It's possible that someone else would appreciate it , too.

Meanwhile, there's us.


----------



## john danson (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm taking the glass half full view and try to take a moment every day in this dark time to be thankful for things like having enough food to eat and not viewing my home as a prison but as a sanctuary that I'm lucky and blessed to have.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

john danson said:


> I'm taking the glass half full view and try to take a moment every day in this dark time to be thankful for things like having enough food to eat and not viewing my home as a prison but as a sanctuary that I'm lucky and blessed to have.


I agree.  Since winter has hit I am so glad to have a warm house and my recliner to sit in.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 21, 2020)

Tabby, I've got a good friend..."Dr. Carl"...that lives in Evansville, Indiana, if you are anywhere close to 
that area.  Be happy to put you in contact with him, he's married to a Thailand gal and they have lots of extended family and friends in the area.  He has practiced there for many many years.

Just have patience, I'd say "keep busy" maybe find some new hobbies and wait this out like so many of us are doing.  Just got 3 new books in, so we're ready for winter fires and hot cocoa.  All things come to those who wait, and wait...lol.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> I’m at a total loss in dealing with the pandemic. I retired and moved to a new home in a new town right before the pandemic and intended to join a church and club near my home in order to meet new senior friends and find at least one person I could exchange emergency help with, like feeding a dog or cat during a hospitalization. Now both the church and club are closed down and I am alone in a house where no one checks on me daily. This isn’t a good situation. I’m not depressed and I stay busy at my house and I go out for groceries. But mentally I know it’s not a good situation.


Do you have any hobbies to help keep you busy?


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2020)

"But mentally I know it’s not a good situation. "@Tabby

That's the part I relate to. I live alone (happily) and my sons aren't very far away, like a 10 minute drive for either of them, but they work and have families and don't stop in much since the start of covid. They don't call much either, but that's on me - they know I don't like gabbing on the phone. So, yeah, the fact that I could lie here injured or dead for weeks before being found is at the back of my mind almost daily. Well, it wouldn't be THAT long bc the 2 youngest grandkids visit every weekend, but I'm thinking about asking the boys to check in every few days, like to just shoot me a "Hey, u ok?" text.


----------



## pip48 (Nov 21, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> I’m at a total loss in dealing with the pandemic. I retired and moved to a new home in a new town right before the pandemic and intended to join a church and club near my home in order to meet new senior friends and find at least one person I could exchange emergency help with, like feeding a dog or cat during a hospitalization. Now both the church and club are closed down and I am alone in a house where no one checks on me daily. This isn’t a good situation. I’m not depressed and I stay busy at my house and I go out for groceries. But mentally I know it’s not a good situation.


I wish that I could say that I am not depressed, but I am.  I struggle with it everyday. I don't want to do anything, like bathe, clean my house, ANYTHING!  I have to push myself to do the bare minimum.  So, I guess, I am trying to say that despite your circumstances, you are holding up pretty well.   
My son, texts me every couple of days and I have one friend that calls every 4 or 5 days, just to check that I am still here.  My friend is married and they actually see some family and friends and go a few places.  She takes a lot more risks than I do. But she is also depressed. I think she might have been depressed prior to covid.  But we share a common bond in our depression. I feel for you being in a new environment just as this happened...that is very unfortunate.  However, I really don't have any friends in the area that I live in.  My friend that calls is across the country.  I do have my son but we don't see each other as he is still working and they have to be out in the world and he is scared and so am I that they could give it to me. It is just very difficult.  Some days..... I am just a little crazy.  I read and keep my head in fantasy land, but some days that doesn't even work.  I can't focus on the book I am reading. I read a whole book yesterday, because I was enjoying it. It is like, I stay there (in the book) and not here.  I know it is not really healthy, but it is keeping my at least partially sane.


----------



## pip48 (Nov 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> "But mentally I know it’s not a good situation. "@Tabby
> 
> That's the part I relate to. I live alone (happily) and my sons aren't very far away, like a 10 minute drive for either of them, but they work and have families and don't stop in much since the start of covid. They don't call much either, but that's on me - they know I don't like gabbing on the phone. So, yeah, the fact that I could lie here injured or dead for weeks before being found is at the back of my mind almost daily. Well, it wouldn't be THAT long bc the 2 youngest grandkids visit every weekend, but I'm thinking about asking the boys to check in every few days, like to just shoot me a "Hey, u ok?" text.


I actually talked to my son about checking on me regularly.  I said, I don't want to be one of those people who die and no one knows it until I start to stink!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I actually talked to my son about checking on me regularly.  I said, I don't want to be one of those people who die and no one knows it until I start to stink!


It's not a good look.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I wish that I could say that I am not depressed, but I am.  I struggle with it everyday. I don't want to do anything, like bathe, clean my house, ANYTHING!  I have to push myself to do the bare minimum.  So, I guess, I am trying to say that despite your circumstances, you are holding up pretty well.
> My son, texts me every couple of days and I have one friend that calls every 4 or 5 days, just to check that I am still here.  My friend is married and they actually see some family and friends and go a few places.  She takes a lot more risks than I do. But she is also depressed. I think she might have been depressed prior to covid.  But we share a common bond in our depression. I feel for you being in a new environment just as this happened...that is very unfortunate.  However, I really don't have any friends in the area that I live in.  My friend that calls is across the country.  I do have my son but we don't see each other as he is still working and they have to be out in the world and he is scared and so am I that they could give it to me. It is just very difficult.  Some days..... I am just a little crazy.  I read and keep my head in fantasy land, but some days that doesn't even work.  I can't focus on the book I am reading. I read a whole book yesterday, because I was enjoying it. It is like, I stay there (in the book) and not here.  I know it is not really healthy, but it is keeping my at least partially sane.


Having trouble with posting


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I wish that I could say that I am not depressed, but I am.  I struggle with it everyday. I don't want to do anything, like bathe, clean my house, ANYTHING!  I have to push myself to do the bare minimum.  So, I guess, I am trying to say that despite your circumstances, you are holding up pretty well.
> My son, texts me every couple of days and I have one friend that calls every 4 or 5 days, just to check that I am still here.  My friend is married and they actually see some family and friends and go a few places.  She takes a lot more risks than I do. But she is also depressed. I think she might have been depressed prior to covid.  But we share a common bond in our depression. I feel for you being in a new environment just as this happened...that is very unfortunate.  However, I really don't have any friends in the area that I live in.  My friend that calls is across the country.  I do have my son but we don't see each other as he is still working and they have to be out in the world and he is scared and so am I that they could give it to me. It is just very difficult.  Some days..... I am just a little crazy.  I read and keep my head in fantasy land, but some days that doesn't even work.  I can't focus on the book I am reading. I read a whole book yesterday, because I was enjoying it. It is like, I stay there (in the book) and not here.  I know it is not really healthy, but it is keeping my at least partially sane.


I would like read more but I have trouble finding books that draw me in enough to stick with it. I like fiction but not so much fantasy fiction. T.J. Boyle is a favorite but he mostly writes short stories. I devoured his novel, Tortilla Flats. I've enjoyed a couple of of Azimov's science fiction novels but some of the technology he builds them around is so dated now, you know? Like, it's not such a marvel now. My youngest granddaughter gave me this book called Finding Dorothy (Elizabeth Letts) for Christmas and even though I was anxious to read it, I haven't even cracked it open. idk, maybe I'm losing the concentration and focus that's needed, and maybe it is due to what's going on outside. hmm


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

@pip48 Here is my opinion which you are free to take or leave.  Yell at me if you disagree.  I’m ok with that cause I really want you to engage.  I am so glad you’ve shared you feelings.  We all will help you if you let us.

You are truly depressed, not situationally depressed but actual mental illness type depression, IMO, which simply means you need help to get over it.  I am not therapist but, like many on here, I have been in therapy.  I have been depressed to the point of wanting to die.

When I read that you cannot shower, clean, cook, do the basis to take care of yourself, it is apparent are in trouble and need help or certainly more help than you are getting right now, which seems to be none.  I am extremely worried about you.  You should think of getting therapy or tell your favorite child that you are struggling.

But I have another suggestion.  Make a list,  Yup.  A list of what you NEED to do.  Shower, number one on the list.  That’s first.  That’s all.  Take a pad and make several pieces of paper with the word shower on them.  Post them on the bathroom door, frig door, bedroom door, next to the tv, etc.  just the word shower.  In other words, like a nagging wife or friends, nag yourself to shower until you are showering every dang day.

Sounds silly, it tends to work.  Once you are showering you will feel better.  Then chose the next thing you can not do.  Make a list Shower first, maybe clean undies next.  Whatever you choose.  And whatever it takes to do the second thing put it one the list.  Like to have clean underwear you have to do the laundry.  So shower, laundry, clean under wear.  Posties all over the house.  Nag, nag, nag yourself.

We also have no friends where we live and now that it’s winter we are shut in.  I am on here everyday, talking to people as you should be.  Talk to us, start threads about what you are interested in.  We are all isolated to a certain extent.

YOU ARE NOT ALONE.  WE ARE HERE.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I would like read more but I have trouble finding books that draw me in enough to stick with it. I like fiction but not so much fantasy fiction. T.J. Boyle is a favorite but he mostly writes short stories. I devoured his novel, Tortilla Flats. I've enjoyed a couple of of Azimov's science fiction novels but some of the technology he builds them around is so dated now, you know? Like, it's not such a marvel now. My youngest granddaughter gave me this book called Finding Dorothy (Elizabeth Letts) for Christmas and even though I was anxious to read it, I haven't even cracked it open. idk, maybe I'm losing the concentration and focus that's needed, and maybe it is due to what's going on outside. hmm


Kindle unlimited was on sale for 99 cents for two months, you might try it for a wider choice of books.  You can read books on your iPad or iPhone or probably stand alone computer.  I have taken for the two months, found a book I really wanted to read, although it take me a month to read a book but it saves me money.  Library is closed still.


----------



## pip48 (Nov 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I would like read more but I have trouble finding books that draw me in enough to stick with it. I like fiction but not so much fantasy fiction. T.J. Boyle is a favorite but he mostly writes short stories. I devoured his novel, Tortilla Flats. I've enjoyed a couple of of Azimov's science fiction novels but some of the technology he builds them around is so dated now, you know? Like, it's not such a marvel now. My youngest granddaughter gave me this book called Finding Dorothy (Elizabeth Letts) for Christmas and even though I was anxious to read it, I haven't even cracked it open. idk, maybe I'm losing the concentration and focus that's needed, and maybe it is due to what's going on outside. hmm


I read Historical Romance novels, they are so fanciful and always have a happy ending.  Some have mystery plots, and action stuff, but the main theme is the love story and they get pretty descriptive and steamy.  They deal with the politics and wars that were going on in Scotland and England and there is some history. But mostly totally unrealistic and a total escape from what is going on in the world today.

Everything is just so ugly today.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> mostly totally unrealistic and a total escape from what is going on in the world today.


Nothing wrong with that, pip. That's healthy escapism imo.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I read Historical Romance novels, they are so fanciful and always have a happy ending.  Some have mystery plots, and action stuff, but the main theme is the love story and they get pretty descriptive and steamy.  They deal with the politics and wars that were going on in Scotland and England and there is some history. But mostly totally unrealistic and a total escape from what is going on in the world today.
> 
> Everything is just so ugly today.


Everything looks so ugly today to you.  I get it.  But it’s not.  People are helping other people like people always do and always will.  There is a vaccine on the horizon.  The birds still fly and sing, dogs still bark and poop on your lawn, and, thank goodness, tv continues to be available.  The new shows have started.

Life will get very good again, we just have to wait.  There is kindness out there in abundance and on the forum.  You just need to see the beauty that surrounds you, cause it does. 

I asked another member to put pictures on the forum of school buses for my son with Down’s syndrome, and he did.  I bet @FastTrax was surprised at the others members who liked the pictures as well.  My son loved them.  As the old saying goes, stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I read Historical Romance novels, they are so fanciful and always have a happy ending.  Some have mystery plots, and action stuff, but the main theme is the love story and they get pretty descriptive and steamy.  They deal with the politics and wars that were going on in Scotland and England and there is some history. But mostly totally unrealistic and a total escape from what is going on in the world today.
> 
> Everything is just so ugly today.


Amazon also has some free books. Just put free books into the search box. I read mail order bride books, 1800's era, also Oregon trail books. Historical wagon train books etc. Actually anything 1800's era.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Amazon also has some free books. Just put free books into the search box. I read mail order bride books, 1800's era, also Oregon trail books. Historical wagon train books etc. Actually anything 1800's era.


I had a friend once who said she wished she lived in the 1800 as she loved to camp.  I replied that I prefer to have a flushable toilet, soft toilet paper, and fast food.  Plus, hunting for hours for my supper, yup, not me for sure.


----------



## pip48 (Nov 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> @pip48 Here is my opinion which you are free to take or leave.  Yell at me if you disagree.  I’m ok with that cause I really want you to engage.  I am so glad you’ve shared you feelings.  We all will help you if you let us.
> 
> You are truly depressed, not situationally depressed but actual mental illness type depression, IMO, which simply means you need help to get over it.  I am not therapist but, like many on here, I have been in therapy.  I have been depressed to the point of wanting to die.
> 
> ...


I thank you for your concern, like I said, I struggle everyday but I manage to do what I have to do to get by. I spend a lot of time reading historical romance novels.  I used to paint, but I now have bursitis so bad that I can't anymore.  I do manage to get by, eating, washing clothes and forcing myself in the shower. I play scrabble and trivia on my phone and read the news stories on goggle.  I have been here home alone for 7 months now.  I do occasionally talk to a neighbor across the yard but not often.  Like I said, I talk to my son every couple of days, and a friend but that is all my human contact other than doctors offices and such.  I think recognizing that it is depression is a lot of it.  I just keep struggling with it. Now that we have a vaccine, at least there is an end to this in sight.  It may be 6 months from now but at least it is an end that we can see.  I so look forward to going to get a pedicure again!!!


----------



## pip48 (Nov 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Amazon also has some free books. Just put free books into the search box. I read mail order bride books, 1800's era, also Oregon trail books. Historical wagon train books etc. Actually anything 1800's era.


There is a free website where you can read books for free on line.  "Open Library".  You just sign up for free and you can put you favorite authors in or subject matter and read for free.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

Judycat said:


> *I'll live like a hermit until I can't anymore*. Geez. I swear you must be channeling my mother.


Same here


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> There is a free website where you can read books for free on line.  "Open Library".  You just sign up for free and you can put you favorite authors in or subject matter and read for free.


Do you have a link for that??


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I thank you for your concern, like I said, I struggle everyday but I manage to do what I have to do to get by. I spend a lot of time reading historical romance novels.  I used to paint, but I now have bursitis so bad that I can't anymore.  I do manage to get by, eating, washing clothes and forcing myself in the shower. I play scrabble and trivia on my phone and read the news stories on goggle.  I have been here home alone for 7 months now.  I do occasionally talk to a neighbor across the yard but not often.  Like I said, I talk to my son every couple of days, and a friend but that is all my human contact other than doctors offices and such.  I think recognizing that it is depression is a lot of it.  I just keep struggling with it. Now that we have a vaccine, at least there is an end to this in sight.  It may be 6 months from now but at least it is an end that we can see.  I so look forward to going to get a pedicure again!!!


I am glad you are doing as much as you do, but I am still worried about you.  It’s not fun to struggle with everyday life.  I’ve never had a pedicure.   I want to eat out and dine in.  I want to go to the movie and eat popcorn.  I want to go to Texas and see my daughter and her family.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 21, 2020)

You know everyone has their own way of dealing with things. I prefer escapism because of what I deal with every day at work. When I get home I want to pretend it doesn't exist. It's what keeps me from toppling over the edge of the sanity fence.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 21, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had a friend once who said she wished she lived in the 1800 as she loved to camp.  I replied that I prefer to have a flushable toilet, soft toilet paper, and fast food.  Plus, hunting for hours for my supper, yup, not me for sure.


I've had a few bumps and bruises in my 69 years. I've lived at times without a flushable toilet, soft tissue and fast foods. 

I would fit just fine in the 1800's. Can ride a horse or drive a team, shoot a rifle. Just give me a outhouse, well or clear stream and a garden!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 21, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I've had a few bumps and bruises in my 69 years. I've lived at times without a flushable toilet, soft tissue and fast foods.
> 
> I would fit just fine in the 1800's. Can ride a horse or drive a team, shoot a rifle. Just give me a outhouse, well or clear stream and a garden!


Oh I have used an outhouse and scratchy TP, and I used to be able to ride a horse very well, can’t now.  Don’t know how to shoot a rife or a gun, no desire to learn.  I have a garden every year.  I can fish, and clean it, and bait my own hook.  But I need a washing machine, a microwave, and heated house near a major medical center .

Animals poop in clear streams.


----------



## Remy (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


I've lived with a lot of isolation in my life. This routine isn't much different. I work part time. I quit my job voluntarily a few years ago because it was literally killing me. I'm making it OK part time in the work I do and hope I can hold up until SS. I go shopping Dr. appointment. I'm having out patient surgery next month. Got some stressful things going on. I know this is hard for many people. I just wish all were diligent so we can get through it and hope this time next year will be better. 

I too looked into pick up and/or delivery for groceries in my area if I got Covid or needed to isolate. I'm glad it's available from at least two grocery chains in my area. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Chet (Nov 21, 2020)

Going for groceries is basically my only social life. I could order online and have them delivered but it's a hassle and you don't get to squeeze the Charmin and produce. I do miss going to estate and yard sales but they are not a necessity like groceries and not worth the risk.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 21, 2020)

pip48 said:


> There is a free website where you can read books for free on line.  "Open Library".  You just sign up for free and you can put you favorite authors in or subject matter and read for free.



That's a good one. The only problem is that the book pages are scanned, so you can't adjust the font size or anything to make it easier to read. But if your eyesight isn't too bad, it's a great resource!


----------



## officerripley (Nov 21, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I would like read more but I have trouble finding books that draw me in enough to stick with it. I like fiction but not so much fantasy fiction. T.J. Boyle is a favorite but he mostly writes short stories. I devoured his novel, Tortilla Flats. I've enjoyed a couple of of Azimov's science fiction novels but some of the technology he builds them around is so dated now, you know? Like, it's not such a marvel now. My youngest granddaughter gave me this book called Finding Dorothy (Elizabeth Letts) for Christmas and even though I was anxious to read it, I haven't even cracked it open. idk, maybe I'm losing the concentration and focus that's needed, and maybe it is due to what's going on outside. hmm


Have you tried any of Jack McDevitt's SF? If you like Asimov, I think you would like McDevitt, espec. his novel _Moonfall_, soo good, they oughta make a movie of it!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 21, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> I’m at a total loss in dealing with the pandemic. I retired and moved to a new home in a new town right before the pandemic and intended to join a church and club near my home in order to meet new senior friends and find at least one person I could exchange emergency help with, like feeding a dog or cat during a hospitalization. Now both the church and club are closed down and I am alone in a house where no one checks on me daily. This isn’t a good situation. I’m not depressed and I stay busy at my house and I go out for groceries. But mentally I know it’s not a good situation.


I'm kinda in the same situation........no one making a daily contact with me, locally........online people, but the distance is a drawback.
If something happens to me however any way, if i can i could make contact will someone, but there's the other way, if i couldn't make contact
I fear is for my dogs. Would someone hear them.
My foster daughter who lives in town.......failed on the task to text once a day, so make sure things are ok.
So i guess it is what it is.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 21, 2020)

@Remy   Happy you found SF. It's a great place. Lots of sharing,caring, friendship, laughing, and tons of support, from everyone, and to everyone.........ENJOY.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 21, 2020)

_I've been alone a very long time. I've never really been disturbed by it. I actually enjoy it._


----------



## MickaC (Nov 22, 2020)

Just adding to my previous post.
I don't have any issues living alone.......i'm fine with that.
But.
I do worry about my dogs if something should happen with me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> "But mentally I know it’s not a good situation. "@Tabby
> 
> That's the part I relate to. I live alone (happily) and my sons aren't very far away, like a 10 minute drive for either of them, but they work and have families and don't stop in much since the start of covid. They don't call much either, but that's on me - they know I don't like gabbing on the phone. So, yeah, the fact that I could lie here injured or dead for weeks before being found is at the back of my mind almost daily. Well, it wouldn't be THAT long bc the 2 youngest grandkids visit every weekend, but I'm thinking about asking the boys to check in every few days, like to just shoot me a "Hey, u ok?" text.


I've had the same thoughts as you Murrmurr.  I think it's a reasonable concern as we age. A few months ago I told my son he should call me at least every other day. He hasn't been calling quite that often, I think because some days he's seen that I've posted on Facebook. I get to see him a couple of times a month though, which is nice. About once a month he does my Costco or other shopping for me. Every now and then I ask him to take me. I treated him to lunch a couple of weeks ago in honor of a his successful surgery. Also we are working on my next album and some tracks for his project which will necessitate more time together.

You are blessed to see you grandchildren so regularly. What are their ages? BTW...Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 22, 2020)

Remy said:


> I've lived with a lot of isolation in my life. This routine isn't much different. I work part time. I quit my job voluntarily a few years ago because it was literally killing me. I'm making it OK part time in the work I do and hope I can hold up until SS. I go shopping Dr. appointment. I'm having out patient surgery next month. Got some stressful things going on. I know this is hard for many people. I just wish all were diligent so we can get through it and hope this time next year will be better.
> 
> I too looked into pick up and/or delivery for groceries in my area if I got Covid or needed to isolate. I'm glad it's available from at least two grocery chains in my area. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've had the same thoughts as you Murrmurr.  I think it's a reasonable concern as we age. A few months ago I told my son he should call me at least every other day. He hasn't been calling quite that often, I think because some days he's seen that I've posted on Facebook. I get to see him a couple of times a month though which is nice. About once a month he does my Costco or other shopping for me. Every now and then I ask him to take me. I treated him to lunch a couple of weeks ago in honor of a his successful surgery. Also we are working on my next album and some tracks for his project which will necessitate more time together.
> 
> You are blessed to see you grandchildren so regularly. What are their ages? BTW...Welcome to the forum.
> View attachment 134727


The two grandchildren who visit regularly are my youngest ones, a girl who's 10 and her brother who just turned 13. All the rest are adults, the oldest of those being 26 and the youngest 19. He still lives at home, the rest have fledged. I have three great-grandkids, too, but all 3 live a minimum of 600 miles away and I've never seen any of them in person.

I talked to my daughter a couple days ago about checking in with me every few days and she said she will. That'll be easy while covid keeps them home but otherwise all of them travel a lot for work and they go to different time zones. Not all at the same time though. So she said they will work out sort of a schedule when (if) they get back to having to travel so much.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've had the same thoughts as you Murrmurr.  I think it's a reasonable concern as we age. A few months ago I told my son he should call me at least every other day. He hasn't been calling quite that often, I think because some days he's seen that I've posted on Facebook. I get to see him a couple of times a month though which is nice. About once a month he does my Costco or other shopping for me. Every now and then I ask him to take me. I treated him to lunch a couple of weeks ago in honor of a his successful surgery. Also we are working on my next album and some tracks for his project which will necessitate more time together.
> 
> You are blessed to see you grandchildren so regularly. What are their ages? BTW...Welcome to the forum.
> View attachment 134727


because of my copd and my job i have to perform some form of contact daily with my parents. they're in their 70s and they get nervous now if they don't hear from me. i felt bad friday because i totally forgot to send my morning email. we're not allowed to have our phones on at work and i think i'm the only one who abides by that. so when mom called and got no answer she did what i told her. she called work to make sure i was ok. lol!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2020)

@Murrmurr  and @MarciKS  It's good you've got your systems in place. My DIL calls me a couple of times a week if she's feeling up to it. She's got her own health issues, so we try to keep in good touch.  

MurrMurr...sounds like you've got quite a brood.  Nice family.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I have three great-grandkids, too, but all 3 live a minimum of 600 miles away and *I've never seen any of them in person.*


Whaaaat?  Why the blank not?  How old are they?  Were you too busy with Collin?  You can ask for permission to travel with a foster kid.  My niece came to us as a baby foster kid, and they used to visit me in another state.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Murrmurr  and @MarciKS  It's good you've got your systems in place. My DIL calls me a couple of times a week if she's feeling up to it. She's got her own health issues, so we try to keep in good touch.
> 
> MurrMurr...sounds like you've got quite a brood.  Nice family.


if it weren't for my folks no one would even care.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2020)

Being the introvert that I am, I have pretty much been OK dealing with all this. BUT, that being said...it really hit hard when I came to the realization that I will not be able to go to my nieces home , as planned for Thanksgiving, due to the extra restrictions in place...no one in your home except for those who have been living there for the past two weeks
It has hit hard, and I have been pretty sad about it al.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> if it weren't for my folks no one would even care.


Well, my brother and his family have never kept in touch with me.  I have always kept in touch with them.  I have tested this out several times.  This time I went two years without calling my brother and he never reached out to see if I was dead or whatever.  Talk about not caring.

My mother calls me occasionally to tell me about her issues, when I call her she says she’s busy and hangs up on me.  What’s she busy doing?  She’s 95, almost stone deaf, very sight impaired, and can barely walk short distances.  How dang busy can she be?

At least your folks care.  My dad left when I was 18, never saw or heard from him again.  Now he’s dead.  I am just saying lots of people are in the boat along side of you.  I have noticed people on the forum care about you-that should count for something.

But you are right, of course, people care about the old folks less and less.  It is the nature of our society, we have little value as the world moves on and passes us by and medical science keeps us alive longer and longer.  What’s a person to do?

Live as long as you wish, live as long as you can, and make them pay more and more taxes to support our sorry selves.  And, if you can, eat more ice cream.  Sorry you are so depressed, hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 22, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Whaaaat?  Why the blank not?  How old are they?  Were you too busy with Collin?  You can ask for permission to travel with a foster kid.  My niece came to us as a baby foster kid, and they used to visit me in another state.


They are a 10 month old girl, a 3 year old girl, and and a 5 year old boy. The 3 and 5 year olds live in Kansas, the 10 month old in the Los Angeles area. Yes, I'd been busy with Collin and before that was waiting to receive my final foster care license and then for permission from his placement worker, and soon after all that was in place, covid hit. Before all of that, soon after the 5yr-old was born, I had extensive back surgery. I _felt_ fully recovered within several weeks, getting around the house just fine, but the surgeon told me not to travel for at least 6 months and up to a year, and told me not to drive even locally for 3 to 6 months. I do face-time with them at least a couple times a month and talk with them on the phone every weekend. The 2 older ones call me Pop. Super cute.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> if it weren't for my folks no one would even care.


I'm glad you do have your parents, you're probably the twinkle and apple of their eyes.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, my brother and his family have never kept in touch with me.  I have always kept in touch with them.  I have tested this out several times.  This time I went two years without calling my brother and he never reached out to see if I was dead or whatever.  Talk about not caring.
> 
> My mother calls me occasionally to tell me about her issues, when I call her she says she’s busy and hangs up on me.  What’s she busy doing?  She’s 95, almost stone deaf, very sight impaired, and can barely walk short distances.  How dang busy can she be?
> 
> ...


So much truth to your post.......Thank you.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I'm glad you do have your parents, you're probably the twinkle and apple of their eyes.


not sure i'd go that far with it...*hehe*


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Do you have any hobbies to help keep you busy?


Owning a house and a yard and all the maintenance that goes with that provides plenty to keep me busy, and in addition I also have things I enjoy that I can do alone. The problem is not finding things to keep me busy, but finding friends to share mutual information, conversations, and favors with.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 30, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Tabby, I've got a good friend..."Dr. Carl"...that lives in Evansville, Indiana, if you are anywhere close to
> that area.  Be happy to put you in contact with him, he's married to a Thailand gal and they have lots of extended family and friends in the area.  He has practiced there for many many years.
> 
> Just have patience, I'd say "keep busy" maybe find some new hobbies and wait this out like so many of us are doing.  Just got 3 new books in, so we're ready for winter fires and hot cocoa.  All things come to those who wait, and wait...lol.


Thanks for your kind offer. I'm trying to figure out how to send a private message to you and when I select the mail icon in the blue strip at the top of the page, I just get a message that says "No conversations yet"   ???


----------



## LindaB (Nov 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I like most of what you say.  The part I disagree with is I'm not afraid of 100 people around me.  Maybe I'm stupid.  Just can't feel the fear.


I distrust the word "fear." No one wants to feel afraid but to blatantly disregard safety measures such as social distancing, mask wearing, keeping away from crowds, etc. Is not in anyone's best interest.
My husband caught Covid. Luckily it has been a mild case, but even so, he has been VERY I'll. We are going on 17 days now and he finally has gotten a little energy back. His fever, which spiked on and off to around 102 has finally dissipated for the last 3 days. Believe me when I tell you that you don't want even a mild case. Don't be fearful, be smart.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2020)

May your husband be well @LindaB


----------



## LindaB (Nov 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> May your husband be well @LindaB


Thank you so much


----------



## Jules (Nov 30, 2020)

Glad that your husband is finally recovering.


----------



## Rockybird (Dec 13, 2020)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


I'm also 72 I've been working from home 3 days a week my room mate is Rocky my African  Grey parrot says everything I want hear .


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 13, 2020)

Welcome to the forums, @Rockybird ... glad you have a feathered friend to keep you company!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi Pip!  We are about the same age and like you I also retired (2nd retired) in July. But unlike you, I am married so have daily inner action with another human. We both decided, after this covid thing was a few months old, to be cautious, careful (masks, distancing, etc) for ourselves as well as others, but to go on with our lives. We go to the grocery store, as well as other stores if we really have to, but not peak times or if the lots appear busy. We can afford to wait until they are not. We have been out, I think 3 times this year, to eat. Local diner never has more than one or two people in there at a time and they follow all of the safety protocols.  We see our families, outside+masked+distancing, a few times but mostly via skype. Our town and county is very low as far as number of cases go. I miss, terribly, all of the outdoor festivals we used to go too, and I miss daily coffee with my friends, the grandkids popping in whenever they wanted to, but other than that our lives aren’t terribly much different than they used to be before covid. Winter is definitely harder than summer. Ay leadt then I could get outside, sit on the patio, and take care of the flowers. Didn’t feel quite so pent in. Reading?  Walking?  All good for the soul and body if you enjoy and like to do either. Oh, and we just ordered a couple of adult paint by number canvases to do this winter as other than reading, both of us are hobbyless.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 13, 2020)

Rockybird said:


> I'm also 72 I've been working from home 3 days a week my room mate is Rocky my African  Grey parrot says everything I want hear .


Now THAT is the kind of roommate to have  Teach Rocky to do laundry and cook and you have it made in the shade!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi @Rockybird


----------



## MickaC (Dec 14, 2020)

@Rockybird  Glad you found SF. Great place to spend time with a lot of nice people. ENJOY.
P.S.........Do you happen to know anyone in Abbotsford, with the last name Howarth.


----------



## Rockybird (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for the greeting's sorry i do not know anyone named Howarth


----------



## Liberty (Dec 14, 2020)

Tabby Ann said:


> Thanks for your kind offer. I'm trying to figure out how to send a private message to you and when I select the mail icon in the blue strip at the top of the page, I just get a message that says "No conversations yet"   ???


I sent a reply to you...did you not get it?


----------



## MickaC (Dec 14, 2020)

Rockybird said:


> Thanks for the greeting's sorry i do not know anyone named Howarth


Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Now THAT is the kind of roommate to have Teach Rocky to do laundry and cook and you have it made in the shade!


I've tried to convince my dog Henry to help sweep up the hair he sheds, but he says it isn't part of his job description.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 18, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I use the Words With Friends app


I play wwf on an iPad.
SirFurryAnimal2


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 18, 2020)

Throwing in my two penneth -this time last year I had just finished twelve years of caring for my mother.
This may sound selfish but I felt i had got my life back.Little did I know.
After ten months of virtually no social contact,a Covid delayed Probate process still not complete (which is causing me problems )and no hope of anything I enjoy being allowed to return for many months I discover I actually like being with people.And as my friend network revolves around the things I enjoy I haven’t seen any of them(apart from one the two days I escaped) in all that time.
So I am going up the wall,posting rants on various forums I occupy,feeling very depressed with nothing to look forward to until who knows when and am pretty certain I have developed OCD.
Anyone remember the picture I posted of my food cupboard?I now have no cupboard space left for the stuff I’ve bought since.That’s not normal!
And after next week i won’t to be able to go out for breakfast.Total lockdown again.Which was my one bit of normality.
So living alone in all this is not good...the only person who has been in the house was the meter reader!
And I’m not bothered being out and about.I don’t feel unsafe and should I get Covid so be it.
But my sister has surprisingly invited me to Christmas lunch-after keeping me firmly at arms length throughout this-so I have one day away from the endless drudgery.
I fully understand the problems anyone who is living alone during this is having.
And I think we have just been forgotten about.Form a bubble with someone else?No one around here to form a bubble with with!
I think the mental health crisis Covid is causing needs to be addressed.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2020)

@Furryanimal   I hope that posting on this forum, and other forums, takes away some of the feelings of isolation for you. It isn't easy keeping active, especially if one lives alone. 

All the best to you - Hugs


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2020)

@Furryanimal 
Hugs to you my friend.  Enjoy your time with your family.  Love your posts & threads.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 18, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @Furryanimal   I hope that posting on this forum, and other forums, takes away some of the feelings of isolation for you. It isn't easy keeping active, especially if one lives alone.
> 
> All the best to you - Hugs


Yep-the Internet is a lifeline.There are a couple of folk I chat to most days.Plus my numerous word game apps.But I’d rather be out supporting my rugby club,attending concerts-fingers crossed for next September and November-and come Spring watching my cricket club.
February 29th-the last time I was at the rugby- feels a lifetime ago.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 18, 2020)

Hugs from me too, Furryanimal. The internet is kind of a lifeline for me too; post here whenever you feel the need.

Also, can you recommend a good web site to watch rugby on, maybe YouTube?


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 19, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Hugs from me too, Furryanimal. The internet is kind of a lifeline for me too; post here whenever you feel the need.
> 
> Also, can you recommend a good web site to watch rugby on, maybe YouTube?


There is some live rugby on you tube...depends what you want watch...England rugby has the Womens Premier 15s on most Saturdays,World Rugby has the sevens circuit (not at the moment-Covid),there are Super Rugby and international highlights.The various rugby countries have YouTube channels.
But most is stuck behind various countries paywalls but using a VPN can get you the six nations (France2/3).Ustvgo.tv has some rugby...on NBCsports.
But depending on where you are(and you’ll have check the situation with the USA) a subscription to rugbypass.com
could be good.
And I’ve seen US major league rugby on you tube.
This was on last Saturday





Sky sports next(NZ) and sky sports UK sometimes have live rugby broadcast free on you tube
Just root around you can unearth some gems!
these are today dec 19th




and when things become more normal there is live streaming of University and schools rugby in the UK.BUCS super rugby (University) is of a high standard.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 19, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## officerripley (Dec 19, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> There is some live rugby on you tube...depends what you want watch...England rugby has the Womens Premier 15s on most Saturdays,World Rugby has the sevens circuit (not at the moment-Covid),there are Super Rugby and international highlights.The various rugby countries have YouTube channels.
> But most is stuck behind various countries paywalls but using a VPN can get you the six nations (France2/3).Ustvgo.tv has some rugby...on NBCsports.
> But depending on where you are(and you’ll have check the situation with the USA) a subscription to rugbypass.com
> could be good.
> ...


Wow, thanks, Furryanimal! It's fun to watch, isn't it? Seems like they do as much as U.S. "footballers" but only without the helmets and padding, wow they're tough!


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 20, 2020)

American Football came about because someone-i can’t remember who-decided you could improve rugby by straightening out the scrum and allowing one forward pass in each movement.
If they had not had that bright idea America might have been up there with New Zealand in rugby terms.Rugby had been picked up quickly by the American colleges when it first started.
And i could be watching the Packers play rugby on my NFL game pass!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 7, 2021)

In my youth I was very athletic. Now in my old age, am  arthritic and have a heart condition. Usually I only attend youth & high school sports.  Since I cannot attend sports now due to the plague, I am forced to watch sports exclusively  online or on TV.  Luckily, I was given a gift subscription to the scholastic sports channel that we have here in Minnesota and get to see games for free. I also watch youth or pro sports on youtube, nbastreams, onhockey, yoursports, and other websites. There are also live channels which stream what are called IRL on youtube or on twitch.tv. 

IRL may be a live stream where a person walks or bikes through, say,  Central Park in NYC while he/she communicates with viewers. Am amazed how many friends and how much fun we can  have doing that. 

Indeed, the Internet and TV can be our best friends in difficult times like these.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh for very sure!!!  We watched some great shows that we never would have seen if it weren’t for the pandemic. Normally I would have “read” my way through it, but bad eyes prevented that


----------



## jamesrush308 (Feb 8, 2021)

It's just me and my dog out here.. My daughter visits from time to time as she is just across tge street but it becomes less often..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 7, 2021)

I've always been pretty much a loner so staying home is rather natural. Yet, not being able to go out and about freely is taking its toll. I'm watching way to much television and my cat's political views are becoming very irritating.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 11, 2021)

My uncle and his wife lived all their married life in a beach town in California. They had many friends were very social, then he died it was to be expected as he was 37 and she was in her early 20's when they married. She did fine until the pandemic  and her doctor told her she would die if she got covid 19. She is now in her mid 70's. So then she saw no one, went out for groceries only 9 months into her isolation she was so lonely and I understood and worried about her talked almost daily to her on Facebook. Finally she decided to sell her house and move to So Carolina where her daughter and family lived. Packing up her house after 35 years or so kept her busy, but finally she was ready she had bought a house already there. Her house was sold in one day and a very nice sum was hers , so the move was complete. She wasn't lonely any more and within a very few weeks she had covid 19. Thankfully she lived  (her old dr was wrong). I know she couldn't resist hugging her young adult granddaughters! She is not lonely anymore and her happiness is all any of us could have wanted for her.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Have you tried any of Jack McDevitt's SF? If you like Asimov, I think you would like McDevitt, espec. his novel _Moonfall_, soo good, they oughta make a movie of it!


You're a woman with vision, I like that. The movie was released 2/4/2022. I was wondering why I've been hearing so much lately about the moon colliding with the Earth. Now I know! I haven't read the book nor seen the movie but when I searched on here for related news, your 2020 post was what I saw. Bravo, well played!


----------



## officerripley (Feb 14, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> You're a woman with vision, I like that. The movie was released 2/4/2022. I was wondering why I've been hearing so much lately about the moon colliding with the Earth. Now I know! I haven't read the book nor seen the movie but when I searched on here for related news, your 2020 post was what I saw. Bravo, well played!


Thanks. You know, I'm not sure if the movie is based on McDevitt's book or not; the little bit of the movie I've seen in the trailer, it looks pretty different from the book. And the imdb.com listing for it doesn't say "based on a book by Jack McDevitt" but I don't know if imdb says that all the time anyway. Even if it's not based on the book, the movie still looks worth seeing so I'm there.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Thanks. You know, I'm not sure if the movie is based on McDevitt's book or not; the little bit of the movie I've seen in the trailer, it looks pretty different from the book. And the imdb.com listing for it doesn't say "based on a book by Jack McDevitt" but I don't know if imdb says that all the time anyway. Even if it's not based on the book, the movie still looks worth seeing so I'm there.


Right on valentine's day
What could that mean?


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Mar 24, 2022)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?-- e man....empjasis on strange-


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Mar 24, 2022)

pip48 said:


> I am 72, and up until 5 months ago was working part time, doing grocery shopping, having my grandson spend the night, going to the movies, seeing my son and his family, having pedicures and manicures regularly.  Now............I stay home, have my groceries delivered to my porch, no contact, if I see my children or grandchildren it is outside and far apart. I even had my medications sent by mail now. I am in solitary confinement!  I read romance novels, total fantasy, or watch tv. I talk on the phone with a couple of friends and my son, but human contact that is about it. I have only been to the grocery store 5 times in 5 months.  I had to get a ct scan, and I have canceled dentist appointments, eye doctor appointments etc. I have had virtual doctor appointments, but, I am going to have to go get a blood test for a medication that I take and I am uncomfortable about it. How are you all coping with this isolation?


pretty much the same but I wiegh it agianst an agonzing slow death on a ventalator and suddenly my spirit rises to the challenge,...stick in there


----------

